# Noi e lo shopping ...



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che ti aiuto



comunque a parte gli scherzi... OT vestiti..

guarda che modello fantastico, di Donna Karan:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque a parte gli scherzi... OT vestiti..
> 
> guarda che modello fantastico, di Donna Karan:
> 
> View attachment 10565


Bello davvero !!!!!! Raffinato :up:


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bello davvero !!!!!! Raffinato :up:


io mi vesto tipo così  non di alta sartoria, chiaramente 

io mi comprerei tutto, ma come devo fare.... questo costerà un fottio, capirai Donna Karan, mi immagino :blank:


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque a parte gli scherzi... OT vestiti..
> 
> guarda che modello fantastico, di Donna Karan:
> 
> View attachment 10565


minchia! :w00t:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io mi vesto tipo così  non di alta sartoria, chiaramente
> 
> io mi comprerei tutto, ma come devo fare.... questo costerà un fottio, capirai Donna Karan, mi immagino :blank:


si credo sia una bella tombola :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> minchia! :w00t:


la modella? :rotfl: o il vestito? o la modella col vestito?


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si credo sia una bella tombola :singleeye:


ormai è diventato tutto inavvicinabile.. qualche anno fa facevo ottimi affari agli Outlet, tra Castel Romano e Valmontone ho preso mezzo guardaroba per l'ufficio.

adesso sono improponibili. ma basta guardare le borse... ora pure Furla si è messa a fare i prezzi alla LV...ciaone proprio :unhappy:


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la modella? :rotfl: o il vestito? o la modella col vestito?


Vestito e scarpe.


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Vestito e scarpe.


la scarpa mi piace ma non l'avrei abbinata con questo modello.. qua ci avrei messo di più un decolletè classico oppure un open toe, ma sempre classico...


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la scarpa mi piace ma non l'avrei abbinata con questo modello.. qua ci avrei messo di più un decolletè classico oppure un open toe, ma sempre classico...


le open toe non le posso vedere :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> le open toe non le posso vedere :unhappy:


io le uso poco, ne ho soltanto un paio e le alterno alle decollete alle cerimonie..


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Dipende dal contesto.
Il rischio è anche questo 
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lSWjxled4...e-Minetti-Angelica-con-Salvatore-Lanna-19.jpg

E non è neanche il peggio.


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal contesto.
> Il rischio è anche questo
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lSWjxled4...e-Minetti-Angelica-con-Salvatore-Lanna-19.jpg
> 
> E non è neanche il peggio.



beh ma un altro mondo proprio rispetto al Donna Karan, questo nemmeno mia nipote di 17 anni in discoteca proprio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

da sentirsi male.


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io le uso poco, ne ho soltanto un paio e le alterno alle decollete alle cerimonie..


Per portare le open toe si devono avere dita perfette per forma e dimensione...e il 90% non ce l'ha.
Per il sandalo aperto come quello della foto, invece, basta l'armonia generale del piede...
i piedi di una donna sono una delle prime cose che guardo: insieme gamba/caviglia, piede, sedere, seno, nell'ordine


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Per portare le open toe si devono avere dita perfette per forma e dimensione...e il 90% non ce l'ha.
> Per il sandalo aperto come quello della foto, invece, basta l'armonia generale del piede...
> i piedi di una donna sono una delle prime cose che guardo: insieme gamba/caviglia, piede, sedere, seno, nell'ordine


io porto 36... ho il piede minuscolo e le mani minuscole ma le dita lunghe in proporzione... purtroppo ho il collo del piede molto alto quindi gli stivali per forza 37 sennò non mi si chiudono :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

NON INIZIAMO A PARLARE DI SCARPE CHE MI PARTE L'EMBOLO:sonar:


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> NON INIZIAMO A PARLARE DI SCARPE CHE MI PARTE L'EMBOLO:sonar:


ti arrabbi o c'hai la malattia? per la seconda, presente.


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> comunque a parte gli scherzi... OT vestiti..
> 
> guarda che modello fantastico, di Donna Karan:
> 
> View attachment 10565


Insomma seconda me il vestito è bello ma la modella non ha forme....


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma seconda me il vestito è bello ma la modella non ha forme....


il vestito è morbido, non è aderente.. quindi maschera un po'...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ti arrabbi o c*'hai la malattia*? per la seconda, presente.


Cronica e incurabile


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cronica e incurabile


ti capisco..

io scarpe e borse. ho il letto matrimoniale di Mondo Convenienza e dentro ci metto le scarpe più una scarpiera grande..

e un armadio solo per le borse. faccio schifo sono patologica...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma seconda me il vestito è bello ma la modella non ha forme....


Ma con le forme il rischio è questo http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lSWjxled4K...e-Lanna-19.jpg
o questo http://stbm.it/invidia/gallery/foto...la-celebre-sconsolata/anna-maria-barbera.jpeg

Che poi io ci farei la firma.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ti capisco..
> 
> io scarpe e borse. ho il letto matrimoniale di Mondo Convenienza e dentro ci metto le scarpe più una scarpiera grande..
> 
> e un armadio solo per le borse. faccio schifo sono patologica...


Io stivali soprattutto ma anche scarpe
Adesso te ne pubblico un paio che avevo messo sul forum quando tu ancora non c'eri
Preparati:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> il vestito è morbido, non è aderente.. quindi maschera un po'...



La gamba non è tornita,no non ci siamo.Anche l'assetto è neutro,campanatura positiva,ma male proprio.
Cioè tu guardala,che camminata può avere?da davanti già sai che è scarsa di culo,ma non ci siamo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma con le forme il rischio è questo http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lSWjxled4K...e-Lanna-19.jpg
> o questo http://stbm.it/invidia/gallery/foto...la-celebre-sconsolata/anna-maria-barbera.jpeg
> 
> Che poi io ci farei la firma.


Ci sono via di mezzo
La modella secondo me non si può guarare. Un palo della luce


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma con le forme il rischio è questo http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lSWjxled4K...e-Lanna-19.jpg
> o questo http://stbm.it/invidia/gallery/foto...la-celebre-sconsolata/anna-maria-barbera.jpeg
> 
> Che poi io ci farei la firma.


dici con quel modello? di Donna Karan? no secondo me no, anche con le forme scende morbido


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io stivali soprattutto ma anche scarpe
> Adesso te ne pubblico un paio che avevo messo sul forum quando tu ancora non c'eri
> Preparati:singleeye:


io con gli stivali ho ancora più problemi

sìììììììì :festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*Poi*

Quando ho tempo poi vi faccio una lezione sull'assetto.Sulla postura della camminata,sulla campanatura....quando ho tempo.


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La gamba non è tornita,no non ci siamo.Anche l'assetto è neutro,campanatura positiva,ma male proprio.
> Cioè tu guardala,che camminata può avere?da davanti già sai che è scarsa di culo,ma non ci siamo.


ma a me piace il vestito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che me frega di quella...


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci sono via di mezzo
> La modella secondo me non si può guarare. Un palo della luce


anche secondo me..


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dici con quel modello? di Donna Karan? no secondo me no, anche con le forme scende morbido


Per me anche con quello.
Poi conta anche il viso e la postura.
Io la Minetti, poveretta, non saprei come vestirla.
Pure da suora è così :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando ho tempo poi vi faccio una lezione sull'assetto.Sulla postura della camminata,sulla campanatura....quando ho tempo.


Tu fai il sarto


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma a me piace il vestito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che me frega di quella...


Infatti, io l'ho subito esclusa.


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me anche con quello.
> Poi conta anche il viso e la postura.
> Io la Minetti, poveretta, non saprei come vestirla.
> Pure da suora è così :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:up: la Minetti con quella faccia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: nemmeno Yves Saint Laurent la renderebbe chic


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :up: la Minetti con quella faccia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: nemmeno Yves Saint Laurent la renderebbe chic


ma il suo perche' ce l'ha comunque


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*Ecco*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ci sono via di mezzo
> La modella secondo me non si può guarare. Un palo della luce


COME VOLEVASI DIMOSTRARE.Ecco una donna non mente mai.Grazie,io passo per un cazzaro...ma altro che cazzaro,io dovrei avere ogni minuto una lingua Incastrata nel culo.
Io ho una cultura in ambito femminile...che rocco siffredi dovrebbe solo che da baciarmi il culo pure lui....


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> COME VOLEVASI DIMOSTRARE.Ecco una donna non mente mai.Grazie,io passo per un cazzaro...ma altro che cazzaro,io dovrei avere ogni minuto una lingua Incastrata nel culo.
> Io ho una cultura in ambito femminile...che rocco siffredi dovrebbe solo che da baciarmi il culo pure lui....


Mo' non fare il fenomeno...leggiti post e nessuno ha parlato della modella. vestito o scarpe
:mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

*Banshee*


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma il suo perche' ce l'ha comunque


marito ti prego... è una vacca rifatta da capo a piedi... per cortesia.

se mi dici Scarlett o Charlize, o la nostra Monica posso capire, le trovo meravigliose anche io da donna, ma la Minetti o la Belen proprio no.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

Ovviamente acquistati tutti e 3


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

Tronchetto: tamarro. Bocciato
Stivale alto: molto buono
Scarpa: mia moglie ne ha un paio uguale. Molto Buono


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 10566
> View attachment 10567
> View attachment 10568



li hai comprati tutti e 3?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

adorooo l'alto fino al ginocchio  

quanto sono alti??


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> marito ti prego... è una vacca rifatta da capo a piedi... per cortesia.
> 
> se mi dici Scarlett o Charlize, o la nostra Monica posso capire, le trovo meravigliose anche io da donna, ma la Minetti o la Belen proprio no.


ehhh... lo so...ogni tanto la bestia prende il sopravvento


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Tronchetto: tamarro. Bocciato
> Stivale alto: molto buono
> Scarpa: mia moglie ne ha un paio uguale. Molto Buono


ho un gusto un tantino volgare nelle scarpe
Lo stivale però ha decisamente il suo perchè. Peccato che sono rare le occasioni per indossarlo


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovviamente acquistati tutti e 3


ecco te l'ho appena scritto infatti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> li hai comprati tutti e 3?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> adorooo l'alto fino al ginocchio
> 
> quanto sono alti??


12 lo stivale
14 gli altri 2


----------



## Nicka (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> faccio da bodyguard pure a te!! :carneval:


Vabbè, c'ho il culo parato dalla madre dei draghi...sto a posto!


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*NO*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu fai il sarto



No,a me piacciono le donne,ho occhio,ho codificato alcune informazioni,alcuno movenze,alcune posture,spesso le donne parlano con il corpo,ma non è che  posso  fare certi discorsi qui dentro,sono curioso e attento,anche se non lo do a vedere,sembro assente,ma ho esatta percezione di tutto quello che ho intorno,non mi sfugge nulla,dissimulo accuratamente tutto dietro i miei ray ban azzurrati...e guarda che voi donne parlate con uno sguardo...!Uno sguardo,la distanza,la postura,se girate il viso a sinistro o a destra....si parte dall'accettazione a tutto il resto...non posso scrivere altro....


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho un gusto un tantino volgare nelle scarpe
> *Lo stivale però ha decisamente il suo perchè*. Peccato che sono rare le occasioni per indossarlo


assolutamente...

io adoro quelli di Isabel Marant, quelli con le frange...ma costano un fottio :unhappy:


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho un gusto un tantino volgare nelle scarpe
> Lo stivale però ha decisamente il suo perchè. Peccato che sono rare le occasioni per indossarlo


il negozio dello stivale, a vederlo cosi', mi ricorda Pittarello. Il mio incubo...


----------



## Nicka (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io porto 36... ho il piede minuscolo e le mani minuscole ma le dita lunghe in proporzione... purtroppo ho il collo del piede molto alto quindi gli stivali per forza 37 sennò non mi si chiudono :rotfl:


Ma io c'ho 38-39...:unhappy:


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, c'ho il culo parato dalla madre dei draghi...sto a posto!


DRACARYS!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*Caro*



ivanl ha detto:


> Mo' non fare il fenomeno...leggiti post e nessuno ha parlato della modella. vestito o scarpe
> :mexican:



Caro io sono un fenomeno...poi te ne accorgerai...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho un gusto un tantino volgare nelle scarpe
> *Lo stivale però ha decisamente il suo perchè. Peccato che sono rare le occasioni per indossarlo*


subito dopo la doccia, che fa pandance con l'accappatoio slacciato sarebbe perfetto


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> subito dopo la doccia, che fa pandance con l'accappatoio slacciato sarebbe perfetto


eh, figa...e una frusta no? :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> 12 lo stivale
> 14 gli altri 2


io tacco così alto porto solo per gli stivali, perchè come dicevo, ho 36 di piede  ma sono alta quasi 1.70 quindi tipo decolletè spillo 12 cado :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non mi reggo proprio in equilibrio...

comunque sono riuscita a comprare 3 paia qualche giorno fa...


----------



## Nicka (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,a me piacciono le donne,ho occhio,ho codificato alcune informazioni,alcuno movenze,alcune posture,spesso le donne parlano con il corpo,ma non è che  posso  fare certi discorsi qui dentro,sono curioso e attento,anche se non lo do a vedere,sembro assente,ma ho esatta percezione di tutto quello che ho intorno,non mi sfugge nulla,dissimulo accuratamente tutto dietro i miei ray ban azzurrati...e guarda che voi donne parlate con uno sguardo...!Uno sguardo,la distanza,la postura,se girate il viso a sinistro o a destra....si parte dall'accettazione a tutto il resto...non posso scrivere altro....


Ma sta roba è da ansia!!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*No*



Nobody ha detto:


> subito dopo la doccia, che fa pandance con l'accappatoio slacciato sarebbe perfetto [/QUO
> No,stivale,pelliccia nera,frustino,e sotto nulla...


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io c'ho 38-39...:unhappy:


ma beata te... mi piacerebbe avere 38, non riesco a portare sandali alti  se non zeppe perchè ho troppo poco piede che regge :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma beata te... mi piacerebbe avere 38, non riesco a portare sandali alti  se non zeppe perchè ho troppo poco piede che regge :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sì, ma io sono nana!!! Pare che c'ho delle pinne al posto dei piedi!!
Ps: ho scoperto di essere alta come la madre dei draghi... ma se mi metto una parrucca bionda tipo lei pare che posso andare a battere!! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*NO*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sta roba è da ansia!!!


No sta roba e esserti fatto il culo a studiare la gente....


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma io sono nana!!! Pare che c'ho delle pinne al posto dei piedi!!
> Ps: ho scoperto di essere alta come la madre dei draghi... ma se mi metto una parrucca bionda tipo lei pare che posso andare a battere!! :carneval:


mo', un hobbit, quasi...ma dai la', su


----------



## Nicka (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No sta roba e esserti fatto il culo a studiare la gente....


Vabbè, mi viene l'ansia lo stesso!!!


----------



## Nicka (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mo', un hobbit, quasi...ma dai la', su




Oh, ma non scherzo mica!!! Sono 1.57!!!


----------



## Nicka (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> poi ti manca solo uno sputafuoco sul braccio :carneval:


Eh...io sono più famiglia Stark, na sfigata coi lupi intorno!!!


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

*Farfalla*

...quando divento ricca...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> il negozio dello stivale, a vederlo cosi', mi ricorda Pittarello. Il mio incubo...


:up::up:



Nobody ha detto:


> subito dopo la doccia, che fa pandance con l'accappatoio slacciato sarebbe perfetto


E secondo te perchè ho scritto che non ho tante occasioni per indossarle ?
Dopodichè a un paio di feste li ho messi


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,a me piacciono le donne,ho occhio,ho codificato alcune informazioni,alcuno movenze,alcune posture,spesso le donne parlano con il corpo,ma non è che  posso  fare certi discorsi qui dentro,sono curioso e attento,anche se non lo do a vedere,sembro assente,ma ho esatta percezione di tutto quello che ho intorno,non mi sfugge nulla,dissimulo accuratamente tutto dietro i miei ray ban azzurrati...e guarda che voi donne parlate con uno sguardo...!Uno sguardo,la distanza,la postura,se girate il viso a sinistro o a destra....si parte dall'accettazione a tutto il resto...non posso scrivere altro....


Fine intenditore


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...quando divento ricca...
> 
> View attachment 10569


da paura vera


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, mi viene l'ansia lo stesso!!!



A me no...pensaci un attimo...:rotfl:hai delle informazioni utili su chi ti sta davanti e ti fai un'idea...!Ti sei mai messa ad osservare la distanza che c'è fra due persone che parlano?:rotfl:Fra due sconosciuti?..........


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...quando divento ricca...
> 
> View attachment 10569


sai che non mi piacciono mica?


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...io sono più famiglia Stark, na sfigata coi lupi intorno!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Arya non è sfigata!!

comunque ci manca Cersei insomma... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fine intenditore


No,mica ho sta presunzione,però se tu hai un simpatia per me...me ne accorgo...e faccio finta di nulla...


----------



## Nicka (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me no...pensaci un attimo...:rotfl:hai delle informazioni utili su chi ti sta davanti e ti fai un'idea...!Ti sei mai messa ad osservare la distanza che c'è fra due persone che parlano?:rotfl:Fra due sconosciuti?..........


E' una cosa che faccio sempre, mi piace osservare la gente...ma lo hai capito...


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> sai che non mi piacciono mica?


no, io adoro gli stivali con le frange. sia quelli modello Maran, che hanno la zeppa, che questi Louboutin a stiletto....


----------



## Nicka (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Arya non è sfigata!!
> 
> comunque ci manca Cersei insomma... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Appena mi stabilizzo in casa e siamo tranquilli arriva un cucciolo di lupo...:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appena mi stabilizzo in casa e siamo tranquilli arriva un cucciolo di lupo...:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:



:sorriso::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Nicka (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, io adoro gli stivali con le frange. sia quelli modello Maran, che hanno la zeppa, che questi Louboutin a stiletto....


Camicetta a quadri, pantaloncini giro culo e vai!!
Daisy Duke!!! 
Si apra la gara di pippe!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Camicetta a quadri, pantaloncini giro culo e vai!!
> Daisy Duke!!!
> Si apra la gara di pippe!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

AAAAHHHH, e' vero!! Oddio!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Camicetta a quadri, pantaloncini giro culo e vai!!
> Daisy Duke!!!
> Si apra la gara di pippe!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



nooooo questi o con minidress nero, ma semplicissimo, tipo tubino manica lunga, senza fronzoli o che e accollato sul seno, oppure con pantalone skinny che metti dentro e sopra camicetta :up:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

*e per concludere*



Queste le ho quasi uguali

Queste le ho


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appena mi stabilizzo in casa e siamo tranquilli arriva un cucciolo di lupo...:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


un cucciolo di lupo nel senso di quanto magna??


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> E' una cosa che faccio sempre, mi piace osservare la gente...ma lo hai capito...


Si,:rotfl:ma quando hai la persona davanti capire certe cose è più semplice.Capire se mente,perchè mente,su cosa sta mentendo,e cosa è disposta a dire e non dire,fare o non fare....!Altra cosa interessante è il linguaggio comunicativo...delle donne....da perdersi....:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nooooo questi o con minidress nero, ma semplicissimo, tipo tubino manica lunga, senza fronzoli o che e accollato sul seno, oppure con pantalone skinny che metti dentro e sopra camicetta :up:


nono, non ci siamo...eccessivi.


----------



## Nicka (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> un cucciolo di lupo nel senso di quanto magna??


No no, nel senso di lupo vero e proprio!! 
Che praticamente farà fuori tutte le galline del circondario e mi verranno a suonare a casa...:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 10572
> 
> Queste le ho quasi uguali
> View attachment 10573
> Queste le ho


rosse, open toe...no no. chiuse OK
altre: mi ricordano quelle che usava mia mamma negli anni 70, quando ero piccolo


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> nono, non ci siamo...eccessivi.


ma proprio no, lo stivale importante e come abbigliamento una misè monocromatica semplice, top :up:


----------



## Nicka (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,:rotfl:ma quando hai la persona davanti capire certe cose è più semplice.Capire se mente,perchè mente,su cosa sta mentendo,e cosa è disposta a dire e non dire,fare o non fare....!Altra cosa interessante è il linguaggio comunicativo...delle donne....da perdersi....:rotfl:


Le donne in genere comunicano tantissimo col corpo, posso però dire che la maggiorparte degli uomini non sa leggere...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> rosse, open toe...no no. chiuse OK
> altre: mi ricordano quelle che usava mia mamma negli anni 70, quando ero piccolo


Chiuse sono troppo "semplici" non mi piaccione
Le altre sono un po' aggressive


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> rosse, open toe...no no. chiuse OK
> altre: mi ricordano quelle che usava mia mamma negli anni 70, quando ero piccolo



ok,POSSO?a me piace trombarmi una completamente svestita,ma con sto tipo di scarpe....fra le tante fisse strane ho pure questa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ok,POSSO?a me piace trombarmi una completamente svestita,ma con sto tipo di scarpe....fra le tante fisse strane ho pure questa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


troppi porno


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ok,POSSO?a me piace trombarmi una completamente svestita,ma con sto tipo di scarpe....fra le tante fisse strane ho pure questa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



non è così strana


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chiuse sono troppo "semplici" non mi piaccione
> Le altre sono un po' aggressive


le seconde mi piacciono un sacco, ne ho un paio molto simili con le frange (aridaje :rotfl sempre un po' su quello stile... ma tacco a cilindro....:up:


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Le donne in genere comunicano tantissimo col corpo, posso però dire che la maggiorparte degli uomini non sa leggere...



Esatto.Quanto hai ragione!Molto è il come guardate.E spesso il non guardare...è una cosa positiva.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> le seconde mi piacciono un sacco, ne ho un paio molto simili con le frange (aridaje :rotfl sempre un po' su quello stile... *ma tacco a cilindro.*...:up:


e vai di anni 70!


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*NO*



ivanl ha detto:


> troppi porno



No..cioè si...ma ho sta fissa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> le seconde mi piacciono un sacco, ne ho un paio molto simili con le frange (aridaje :rotfl sempre un po' su quello stile... ma tacco a cilindro....:up:


con il tacco a cilindro mi sono procurata una distorsione che pago ancora ora. Mai più
O 12 a spillo o basse.
Il tacco da 1 a 12 per me non è tacco :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> non è così strana



Bene.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> con il tacco a cilindro mi sono procurata una distorsione che pago ancora ora. Mai più
> O 12 a spillo o basse.
> Il tacco da 1 a 12 per me non è tacco :rotfl::rotfl:


 ora sto sempre con le basse... 

ho l'uomo bassino... 

i miei poveri 12 stanno nella scarpiera tutti soli :girlcry:


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ora sto sempre con le basse...
> 
> ho l'uomo bassino...
> 
> i miei poveri 12 stanno nella scarpiera tutti soli :girlcry:


che peccato!


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e secondo te non l'avevo capito? :up:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ora sto sempre con le basse...
> 
> *ho l'uomo bassino... *
> 
> i miei poveri 12 stanno nella scarpiera tutti soli :girlcry:


Ma chi se ne frega.....figurati se rinuncio ai miei tacchi perchè lui è basso


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega.....figurati se rinuncio ai miei tacchi perchè lui è basso


:up:


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega.....figurati se rinuncio ai miei tacchi perchè lui è basso


ma con i tacchi paro la madre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: a lui non piace...sta a disagio..

mi sfogo quando esco da sola... quando vedo i miei amici alti non ne parliamo poi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*Senti*



banshee ha detto:


> ora sto sempre con le basse...
> 
> ho l'uomo bassino...
> 
> i miei poveri 12 stanno nella scarpiera tutti soli :girlcry:



pure?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e basta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> che peccato!


lo so, io 1.67 e mezzo, lui 1.70, se metto i 12 gli do un bel po'


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma con i tacchi paro la madre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: *a lui non piace...sta a disagio..*
> 
> mi sfogo quando esco da sola... quando vedo i miei amici alti non ne parliamo poi :rotfl::rotfl:


come sopra:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so, io 1.67 e mezzo, lui 1.70, se metto i 12 gli do un bel po'


Tom Cruise non si faceva troppi problemi...diglielo


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> pure?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e basta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


senti st'inverno riandiamo a fa colazione insieme? così me metto le Jeffrey Campbell che sono tacco 15 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto.Quanto hai ragione!Molto è il come guardate.E spesso il non guardare...è una cosa positiva.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ci sarebbe da aprire un argomentone, ma vi lascio nell'ignoranza e me ne vado!!!
Saluti!!


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> come sopra:rotfl:


eh, non hai torto..

comunque poi da casa faccio foto a un paio che ti piaceranno :up: che adoro...!


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*vabbè*



banshee ha detto:


> senti st'inverno riandiamo a fa colazione insieme? così me metto le Jeffrey Campbell che sono tacco 15 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ok,ma se mi metto io le scarpe con il tacco se girano tutti...e di di no....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ma se mi metto io le scarpe con il tacco se girano tutti...e di di no....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: penso proprio di sì!

ok allora andata, così faccio uscire le Jeffrey porelle....le mettevo per andare a ballare al Village e a Radio Londra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

con quelle sono 1.82 e mezzo :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*ok*



banshee ha detto:


> sì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: penso proprio di sì!
> 
> ok allora andata, così faccio uscire le Jeffrey porelle....le mettevo per andare a ballare al Village e a Radio Londra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> con quelle sono 1.82 e mezzo :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:



Andata.Io mi metto quelle che uso per adescare gli zozzoni a valle giulia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:tacco 12...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Andata.Io mi metto quelle che uso per adescare gli zozzoni a valle giulia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:tacco 12...


Che  modello sono?


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Tom Cruise non si faceva troppi problemi...diglielo


lo so ma non ci posso fare niente, è una discussione ogni volta che me vesto pe uscì (Claudio tiette), la mia altezza non gli va proprio giù..


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> lo so ma non ci posso fare niente, è una discussione ogni volta che me vesto pe uscì (Claudio tiette), la mia altezza non gli va proprio giù..



Mi sembra giusto.Cazzo stavolta ha ragione lui.Tu vai a dormire che sei 1.50 te svegli che sei 1.75...e cazzo ha ragione lui....no?
Quindi lui già girava con il cane.....io pensavo che buck fosse arrivato dopo....


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra giusto.Cazzo stavolta ha ragione lui.Tu vai a dormire che sei 1.50 te svegli che sei 1.75...e cazzo ha ragione lui....no?
> Quindi lui già girava con il cane.....io pensavo che buck fosse arrivato dopo....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

meno male che avevo scritto Claudio tiette :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

A me sembra assurdo volere sembrare diversi da quello che si è.
Ad esempio più alte di 14 cm e poi avere problemi a frequentare un uomo normale che è comunque più alto di noi.
Mi ricordo quando avevo pochi anni e salivo sul mattarello dicendo "Guarda mamma come sono talta!"
In effetti ero piuttosto bassa :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra assurdo volere sembrare diversi da quello che si è.
> Ad esempio più alte di 14 cm e poi avere problemi a frequentare un uomo normale che è comunque più alto di noi.
> Mi ricordo quando avevo pochi anni e salivo sul mattarello dicendo "Guarda mamma come sono talta!"
> In effetti ero piuttosto bassa :carneval:


Ma le scarpe sono abbigliamento. Non voglio sembrare diversa da quella che sono. Anche perchè non vivo sui tacchi e prima o poi ci scendo.


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> meno male che avevo scritto Claudio tiette :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



E vabbè...e cazzo però...ma dove guardava quando ti ha conosciuto?e cazzo e che non se ne accorto quanto eri alta?uscite e se fa rode er culo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma insomma che ti devo dire?ma buck abbagliava quando ve siete conosciuti?no perchè potrebbe essere pure colpa de buck,voi vede che tocca pija un cane al cane....?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Ma per me è così per tutto.
Perché farsi bionde se si è brunette?:mexican:
Perché farsi lisce se si è ricce?
Perché schiarirsi la pelle se si è neri?
Per non dire: perché gonfiarsi le labbra se le hai sottili ? Gonfiarsi il seno se lo hai piccolo?
Capisco ridurlo se è enorme o ridurre un naso che ti fa diventare strabica ecc ma il resto non riesco a capirlo.


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma le scarpe sono abbigliamento. Non voglio sembrare diversa da quella che sono. Anche perchè non vivo sui tacchi e prima o poi ci scendo.


quoto. le scarpe alte sono belle, rendono elegante un outfit.. a me piacciono  non devo sembrare più alta di quello che sono. 

nè è un problema avere un uomo poco più alto di me.

però un vestito da cerimonia co le ciavatte non è che sia proprio il top :rotfl: quindi il problema lì si pone se lui rompe...


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma per me è così per tutto.
> Perché farsi bionde se si è brunette?:mexican:
> Perché farsi lisce se si è ricce?
> Perché schiarirsi la pelle se si è neri?
> ...


ma i capelli sono una cosa transitoria, come le scarpe o i vestiti... le modifiche strutturali come quelle di chirurgia plastica o estetica sono un'altra cosa e sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma per me è così per tutto.
> Perché farsi bionde se si è brunette?:mexican:
> Perché farsi lisce se si è ricce?
> Perché schiarirsi la pelle se si è neri?
> ...


Un naso che ti fa diventare strabica ? .... Perché i ricci sono indomabili ogni tanto liscia ci può stare :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma le scarpe sono abbigliamento. Non voglio sembrare diversa da quella che sono. Anche perchè non vivo sui tacchi e prima o poi ci scendo.


Tu sei un caso particolare perché resti proporzionata. E poi non credo che tuo marito ti arrivi all'ascella.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un naso che ti fa diventare strabica ? .... Perché i ricci sono indomabili ogni tanto liscia ci può stare :carneval:


Tu devi avere il naso piccolo :carneval:
Allora se sono ricci indomabili andiamo sul piano delle tette enormi.


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu devi avere il naso piccolo :carneval:
> Allora se sono ricci indomabili andiamo sul piano delle tette enormi.


che vanno benissimo cosi'!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu devi avere il naso piccolo :carneval:
> Allora se sono ricci indomabili andiamo sul piano delle tette enormi.


Si, vero ho naso piccolo  Le Tette ce l'ho di natura abbondanti non voglio rimpicciolire nulla :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma per me è così per tutto.
> Perché farsi bionde se si è brunette?:mexican:
> Perché farsi lisce se si è ricce?
> Perché schiarirsi la pelle se si è neri?
> ...


E che c'è di male nel cambiare ogni tanto? Almeno il colore dei capelli  no?


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E che c'è di male nel cambiare ogni tanto? Almeno il colore dei capelli  no?


se cambi solo quello, prima o poi ti sgamano


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E che c'è di male nel cambiare ogni tanto? Almeno il colore dei capelli  no?


Gli uomini preferiscono le bionde e basta vedere molte attrici nelle due versioni per capire che fanno bene.
Io mi riferivo a cambiamenti radicali.
Per dire la tua Melina Merkuri bionda era orrenda così come la Lollobrigida (in qualche film) infatti Penelope Cruz se ne guarda bene


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, vero ho naso piccolo  Le Tette ce l'ho di natura abbondanti non voglio rimpicciolire nulla :carneval:


Prova a metterti un naso finto (anche un piccolo pezzo di carta) e vedi che fastidio dà.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma per me è così per tutto.
> Perché farsi bionde se si è brunette?:mexican:
> Perché farsi lisce se si è ricce?
> Perché schiarirsi la pelle se si è neri?
> ...


No non è uguale
Un conto è cambiare l'aspetto, un conto è come scegli di vestirti.
visto che in giro nude non possiamo andarci ognuna sceglie di vestirsi come crede


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei un caso particolare perché resti proporzionata. *E poi non credo che tuo marito ti arrivi all'ascella.*


No ma anche se fosse fregherebbe zero


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

arrivano tutti i post


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2015)

Ma qui che si posta?!
Io sono famosa per comprare robe allucinanti...


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma qui che si posta?!
> Io sono famosa per comprare robe allucinanti...


tutto quello che vuoi!!! condividiamo i nostri acquisti, normali, compulsivi, assurdi, manie, malattie!!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2015)

io e oscuro qua lo possiamo postare?


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> io e oscuro qua lo possiamo postare?



tu si....io chissà...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> tu si....io chissà...:rotfl:


Dammi l'indirizzo tuo, conosco un bravo fotografo che sa cogliere la qualsiasi. Pago io tranquillo.


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> io e oscuro qua lo possiamo postare?


potete postare qualsiasi cosa!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Dammi l'indirizzo tuo, conosco un bravo fotografo che sa cogliere la qualsiasi. Pago io tranquillo.



Dici che riesce a farlo entrare tutto?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> potete postare qualsiasi cosa!!



:facepalm:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici che riesce a farlo entrare tutto?:rotfl::rotfl:



Fa miracoli con gli ingrandimenti.


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :facepalm:



io sto parlando di shopping!!!


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tutto quello che vuoi!!! condividiamo i nostri acquisti, normali, compulsivi, assurdi, manie, malattie!!


Dimmi tu se è possibile...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sto parlando di shopping!!!


non sapevo che oscuro si prostituisse. Minchia.


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dimmi tu se è possibile...
> 
> View attachment 10578


no vabbè aspetta che la vede Matty :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no vabbè aspetta che la vede Matty :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mi sono presa pure una maglietta con Brontolo...


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mi sono presa pure una maglietta con Brontolo...



adesso arriva Matty e dirà che sei tenerissima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Per Farfalla:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Per Farfalla:
> View attachment 10579
> 
> View attachment 10580


Belle
Mi piacciono più le prime delle seconde


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Belle
> Mi piacciono più le prime delle seconde


immaginavo 

le seconde adoro le frange (non s'era capito) ma ancora non le ho mai messe... non riesco ad abbinarle...


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> adesso arriva Matty e dirà che sei tenerissima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:sonar::sonar::sonar:

Aiuto.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> arrivano tutti i post


Io sto aspettando di fare lo shopping con mio marito


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici che riesce a farlo entrare tutto?:rotfl::rotfl:


Hai capito che si deve andare a fare shopping ? :mexican:


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sto aspettando di fare lo shopping con mio marito


tuo marito ha l'arbre magic alla fragola nella macchina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: comincia a fargliene comprare uno meno melenso... tipo pino


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tuo marito ha l'arbre magic alla fragola nella macchina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: comincia a fargliene comprare uno meno melenso... tipo pino


Che poi oh...quello alla vaniglia è melensissimo...ma a me piace...
Io la fragola la adoro, ma solo in frutto, tutto ciò che viene fatto con il gusto fragola mi fa venire un moto di vomito! 
Non posso sopportare manco le gomme da masticare...:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tuo marito ha l'arbre magic alla fragola nella macchina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: comincia a fargliene comprare uno meno melenso... tipo pino


Pensa che io uso profumazioni prettamente maschili :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa che io uso profumazioni prettamente maschili :rotfl:


allora siete perfetti insieme :up:


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2015)

sabato sono andata a far shopping
volevo un paio di sandali bassi
sono tornata a casa con
una borsa, una padella in pietra
e una palla per il cane


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> sabato sono andata a far shopping
> volevo un paio di sandali bassi
> sono tornata a casa con
> una borsa, una padella in pietra
> e una palla per il cane


I sandali la prossima volta


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> sabato sono andata a far shopping
> volevo un paio di sandali bassi
> sono tornata a casa con
> una borsa, una padella in pietra
> e una palla per il cane


perfetto Flavia, io sono come te.

esco per comprare frutta e verdura, torno con le scarpe. devo andare a comprare - che so - il mascara che mi è finito, torno con suppellettili per la casa..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I sandali la prossima volta


signora oscura, tu per cosa sei malata di shopping?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> signora oscura, tu per cosa sei malata di shopping?


I sandali pure io  E vestiti estivi


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I sandali pure io  E vestiti estivi


io ho un'altra malattia.

pellicce, pelliccette, pellicciotti :carneval: rigorosamente sintetici eh?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho un'altra malattia.
> 
> pellicce, pelliccette, pellicciotti :carneval: rigorosamente sintetici eh?


Io stivali in inverno


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I sandali la prossima volta


uffa in settimana però
non ho mai tempo
di andare per vetrine
e i sandali mi servivano!!!!



banshee ha detto:


> perfetto Flavia, io sono come te.
> 
> esco per comprare frutta e verdura, torno con le scarpe. devo andare a comprare - che so - il mascara che mi è finito, torno con suppellettili per la casa..
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi consolo un poco allora
non sono l'unica


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> uffa in settimana però
> non ho mai tempo
> di andare per vetrine
> e i sandali mi servivano!!!!
> ...


no 

oggi devo andare a fare la spesa dopo il lavoro, vediamo con che torno a casa :sonar:


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no
> 
> oggi devo andare a fare la spesa dopo il lavoro, vediamo con che torno a casa :sonar:


ma sai che per colpa tua 
sto diventando matta a cercare
la seconda serie di banshee?
ho visto la prima, ma la seconda
non c'è più, ed ora è uscita la terza!!!
uffaaaaaaaaaaaa

comunque tutte noi abbiamo dei luoghi
che definisco di perdizione in cui
lo shopping scatta in automatico


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma sai che per colpa tua
> sto diventando matta a cercare
> la seconda serie di banshee?
> ho visto la prima, ma la seconda
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

il mio nick è un omaggio all'episodio secondo me più bello del mio fumetto preferito.

Dylan Dog.. il num 79 "La fata del male", lei si chiama Banshee...


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho un'altra malattia.
> 
> pellicce, pelliccette, pellicciotti :carneval: rigorosamente sintetici eh?


Io ho la malattia dei libri...
Il top è stato "devo cercare sto libro", ho girato 5 posti e da ognuno sono uscita con un libro...tranne quello che cercavo perché era fuori produzione!


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho la malattia dei libri...
> Il top è stato "devo cercare sto libro", ho girato 5 posti e da ognuno sono uscita con un libro...tranne quello che cercavo perché era fuori produzione!


non tocchiamo questo tasto.. ho finito lo spazio :rotfl::rotfl:

che poi mi volevano regalare il Kindle ma a me non piace leggere dallo schermo  mi infastidisce proprio...

ora li compriamo a turno io mia madre e mia cugina e ce li passiamo..


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non tocchiamo questo tasto.. ho finito lo spazio :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> che poi mi volevano regalare il Kindle ma a me non piace leggere dallo schermo  mi infastidisce proprio...
> 
> ora li compriamo a turno io mia madre e mia cugina e ce li passiamo..


Eh pure io non ho più spazio...
E idem, odio leggere su schermo!!!


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh pure io non ho più spazio...
> E idem, odio leggere su schermo!!!


mi sento male proprio, già sto tutto il giorno davanti al pc..

che stai leggendo ora? io ho accantonato la Rice perchè mi stava veramente annoiando, ho ripreso Murakami..


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> il mio nick è un omaggio all'episodio secondo me più bello del mio fumetto preferito.
> 
> Dylan Dog.. il num 79 "La fata del male", lei si chiama Banshee...


la fata del male
interessante ed inquietante!



Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho la malattia dei libri...
> Il top è stato "devo cercare sto libro", ho girato 5 posti e da ognuno sono uscita con un libro...tranne quello che cercavo perché era fuori produzione!


lo stesso è accaduto a me
solo che ho girato 3 librerie
prima che mi dicessero
che non lo stampavano più da anni
mi spiace perchè nel mio caso
ho l'impressione che alcuni autori italiani
siano finiti nel classico dimenticatoio


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> la fata del male
> interessante ed inquietante!


beh.. lei è una ragazza irlandese che ha il "tocco" del male... chiunque le sta intorno viene coinvolto in qualche tragedia... ma lei non lo sa, i genitori sì, e l'hanno chiamata Banshee come le streghe irlandesi... 

quando scopre la verità si sacrifica per non far più del male involontariamente a nessuno.. Dylan cerca di impedirglielo ma non ci riesce. 

è stato il primo fumetto che ho letto, da lì me li sono comprati tutti mano a mano, arretrati e i futuri.

ho dal numero 1 al 313 

un'altra mia malattia


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi sento male proprio, già sto tutto il giorno davanti al pc..
> 
> che stai leggendo ora? io ho accantonato la Rice perchè mi stava veramente annoiando, ho ripreso Murakami..


Che leggevi della Rice?!
Io devo iniziare "Naná" di Zola...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho la malattia dei libri...
> Il top è stato "devo cercare sto libro", ho girato 5 posti e da ognuno sono uscita con un libro...tranne quello che cercavo perché era fuori produzione!


Anche io i libri, li suo pure come ferma porte in estate :rotfl:Non so più dove metterne :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che leggevi della Rice?!
> Io devo iniziare "Naná" di Zola...


Intervista e L'ora delle streghe... noiosa, noiosa, noiosa.

osannata e non capisco il perchè.

Di Murakami ho letto l'ultimo "L'incolore Tsukuru e i suoi anni di pellegrinaggio" , ora sto su 1Q84..


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Intervista e L'ora delle streghe... noiosa, noiosa, noiosa.
> 
> osannata e non capisco il perchè.
> 
> Di Murakami ho letto l'ultimo "L'incolore Tsukuru e i suoi anni di pellegrinaggio" , ora sto su 1Q84..


Di Murakami non ho letto niente...
La Rice a me piace tantissimo invece!


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io i libri, li suo pure come ferma porte in estate :rotfl:Non so più dove metterne :rotfl:


Anche io anche io!!! :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di Murakami non ho letto niente...
> La Rice a me piace tantissimo invece!


io veramente non riesco ad andare avanti..

Murakami anche è pesantuccio, però a me piace


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io veramente non riesco ad andare avanti..
> 
> Murakami anche è pesantuccio, però a me piace


E' che è molto descrittiva...
E capisco che essere descrittivi su un qualcosa di realistico è un conto, esserlo su qualcosa di inesistente è più pesante...


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che è molto descrittiva...
> E capisco che essere descrittivi su un qualcosa di realistico è un conto, esserlo su qualcosa di inesistente è più pesante...



ci ritornerò, anche perchè non lascio mai una lettura incompiuta. vado a fasi, abbandono e poi riprendo.

e poi ora ho tutta la saga del Trono :carneval::carneval::carneval: da leggere...


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ci ritornerò, anche perchè non lascio mai una lettura incompiuta. vado a fasi, abbandono e poi riprendo.
> 
> e poi ora ho tutta la saga del Trono :carneval::carneval::carneval: da leggere...


Ecco...lì mi sono arenata...
Ci ho fatto una scorpacciata da leggere i primi 3 in due settimane...:unhappy: e allora basta!! :rotfl: Troppa roba!:rotfl:

Io di letture incompiute ne ho pochissime, "Il maestro e Margherita" "Cronaca di una morte annunciata" e "Il signore delle mosche"...:unhappy:


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco...lì mi sono arenata...
> Ci ho fatto una scorpacciata da leggere i primi 3 in due settimane...:unhappy: e allora basta!! :rotfl: Troppa roba!:rotfl:
> 
> Io di letture incompiute ne ho pochissime, "Il maestro e Margherita" "Cronaca di una morte annunciata" e "Il signore delle mosche"...:unhappy:


letti tutti e 3.. Garcia Marquez è il mio preferito..

Il maestro e Margherita... "e così ci colpì come un assassino in un vicolo, l'amore" ...ogni tanto mi riscopro pure sentimentale..


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

ok sto uscendo, devo comprare albicocche, pesche, insalata, pomodori, cetrioli, mozzarella e pane. 

vediamo con che cosa torno a casa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> letti tutti e 3.. Garcia Marquez è il mio preferito..
> 
> Il maestro e Margherita... "e così ci colpì come un assassino in un vicolo, l'amore" ...ogni tanto mi riscopro pure sentimentale..


L'ho iniziato 6/7 volte, non sono mai riuscita a proseguire...e sta cosa mi fa incazzare moltissimo!


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai capito che si deve andare a fare shopping ? :mexican:



Ma non ci sei mai.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non ci sei mai.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ci diamo appuntamento:rotfl: io porto un fiore per farmi riconoscere, a te mi sembra di capire ti si riconosce per Evidenti Motivi  :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci diamo appuntamento:rotfl: io porto un fiore per farmi riconoscere, a te mi sembra di capire ti si riconosce per Evidenti Motivi  :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Si sono più alto della media...:rotfl:ma siete tremende...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Si sono più alto della media...:rotfl:ma siete tremende...:rotfl:


come sei umile


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> come sei umile


molto vero...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> molto vero...


Smack


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Smack


arieccolo....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> arieccolo....:rotfl:


E tu ci ridi :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> E tu ci ridi :rotfl:



E cosa dovrei fare?:rotflosso essere serio?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cosa dovrei fare?:rotflosso essere serio?:rotfl:


 certo che lo devi essere ... Pucci Pucci :carneval:


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci diamo appuntamento:rotfl: io porto un fiore per farmi riconoscere, a te mi sembra di capire ti si riconosce per Evidenti Motivi  :rotfl:


Guarda, se vedi uno parecchio alto, occhiali da fighetto, macchina non comune con arbre magic alla fragola non te poi sbaglià. È mastro oscuro :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Guarda, se vedi uno parecchio alto, occhiali da fighetto, macchina non comune con arbre magic alla fragola non te poi sbaglià. È mastro oscuro :rotfl:


si, io guardo subito dentro la,macchina che alberello ha e non mi sbaglio


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2015)

*Aò*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> si, io guardo subito dentro la,macchina che alberello ha e non mi sbaglio


Mi state pijando per il culo alla grande..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi state pijando per il culo alla grande..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si, ma perché sei adorabile


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi state pijando per il culo alla grande..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Un pochettino ino :rotfl: colpa mia...


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, ma perché sei adorabile


Poi se ordina il teuccio freddo al limone è fatta. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, ma perché sei adorabile



ma è una cosa positiva?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma è una cosa positiva?


Secondo i miei parametri si


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Poi se ordina il teuccio freddo al limone è fatta. :rotfl: :rotfl:


Ma io ho le mie fisse ragazza mia,e poi si sa sono un estremo.....


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io ho le mie fisse ragazza mia,e poi si sa sono un estremo.....


questa avversione per il caffè non la capirò mai... certo, elettrico come sei te ce manca solo il caffè, però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo i miei parametri si


Non c'è nulla di più indecifrabile dei tuoi paramentri incomprensibili...


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> questa avversione per il caffè non la capirò mai... certo, elettrico come sei te ce manca solo il caffè, però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No,io nn ho avversione per il caffè,ogni tanto ne predno uno con molto zucchero,e la panna.La domenica mattina in inverno faccio così.
Sono viziosetto...!E poi non sono sempre elettrico,la parte più bella di me è proprio quando mi spengo...


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io nn ho avversione per il caffè,ogni tanto ne predno uno con molto zucchero,e la panna.La domenica mattina in inverno faccio così.
> Sono viziosetto...!E poi non sono sempre elettrico,la parte più bella di me è proprio quando mi spengo...


eeeeh, zucchero e panna :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sei proprio dolcioso :carneval:

non so io ho visto solo la parte elettrica :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> eeeeh, zucchero e panna :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sei proprio dolcioso :carneval:
> 
> non so io ho visto solo la parte elettrica :carneval:


Ma no dai..mi sono pure seduto...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no dai..mi sono pure seduto...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sorvoliamo dai.. e su, e giù, e tira, e metti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non stai fermo 5 minuti di fila


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sorvoliamo dai.. e su, e giù, e tira, e metti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non stai fermo 5 minuti di fila


Si vabbè...mo so isterico...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di più indecifrabile dei tuoi paramentri incomprensibili...


Detta così sembro un'enigma :rotfl:Buongiorno caro marito, oggi shopping?


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2015)

*Si*

La pantera che ha deciso?Oggi non si degna?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:rivolemo la pantera....


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La pantera che ha deciso?Oggi non si degna?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:rivolemo la pantera....


Anche lei mi ha abbandonato nello shopping !!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche lei mi ha abbandonato nello shopping !!!


ti sono rimasto io.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ti sono rimasto io.


ti pare poco?


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti pare poco?



no!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La pantera che ha deciso?Oggi non si degna?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:rivolemo la pantera....


mastro oscuro ogni tanto devo far finta di lavorare pure io :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mastro oscuro ogni tanto devo far finta di lavorare pure io :rotfl:


Ha la palla spenta.


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche lei mi ha abbandonato nello shopping !!!


macchèèè... anzi non parliamo di shopping... ci sono i saldi e sono povera :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ha la palla spenta.


ho visto, se ne è andato così... tuttenbotto!

ciao clà, che dici te? 

siamo nel treddì dello shopping, dicci un po', quali sono le tue manie spendereccIe?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ho visto, se ne è andato così... tuttenbotto!
> 
> ciao clà, che dici te?
> 
> siamo nel treddì dello shopping, dicci un po', quali sono le tue manie spendereccIe?



Uhm, io non ho manie.! cazzo. 

Di nessun tipo. 


Alcuni esagerano nel voler a tutti i costi essere precisi ma poco vistosi, ad avere le scarpe di un tipo con diversi colori,camicie ......... panciotti....  e foulard abbinati, e chincaglierie varie tipo bracciali di diversi tipi infilati a vestirti il braccio, orecchini multipli, dieci paia di occhiali. Insomma un "tasciume" alla fine che pensi, NO, non si deve spendere nulla, solo poche cose essenziali, mutanne e calzette.


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm, io non ho manie.! cazzo.
> 
> Di nessun tipo.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non intendevo solo d'abbigliamento, anche in generale.

io ho un collega che alla Apple darebbe pure le chiavi di casa - per dire - però sul vestire spende zero.

oppure il cibo. il mio lui sul cibo spende cifre esagerate..


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

*A proposito*

Nicka, ieri sera sono stato alla champagneria, che mortorio.....! era da tempo che non ci andavo, un mortorio da paura, quattro bar aperti... poca gente.. maria maria...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> macchèèè... anzi non parliamo di shopping... ci sono i saldi e sono povera :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma si va con la mia carta di credito  Anzi no quella di mio marito:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> non intendevo solo d'abbigliamento, anche in generale.
> 
> ...


Bhe sul cibo anche io spendo, stasera mangiamo leggero a casa: peperoni ripieni di tritato mollica, acciughe, pezzettini di formaggio di vario tipo, uva passa e pinoli e... vai col forno. Se trovo degli asparagi sono la ciliegina sulla torta, ci stanno da Dio. 

Si spende poco così. Per il resto non ho grandi pretese, ho un s6 comprato da poco e bla bla bla...


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma si va con la mia carta di credito  Anzi no quella di mio marito:rotfl::rotfl:



ah si? meno male, grazie mastro oscuro, come sei generoso :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe sul cibo anche io spendo, stasera mangiamo leggero a casa: peperoni ripieni di tritato mollica, acciughe, pezzettini di formaggio di vario tipo, uva passa e pinoli e... vai col forno. Se trovo degli asparagi sono la ciliegina sulla torta, ci stanno da Dio.
> 
> Si spende poco così. Per il resto non ho grandi pretese, ho un s6 comprato da poco e bla bla bla...


ecco, per esempio. io non spendo una lira per il telefono... ho un aifonne vecchio e modello strasuperato e fino a che non muore tengo quello. non spendo per la macchina :carneval: ma questo si sa..

spendo e spando per scarpe e borse...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah si? meno male, grazie mastro oscuro, come sei generoso :rotfl::rotfl:


Tanto non c'è quindi si approfitta :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tanto non c'è quindi si approfitta :rotfl:


c'ha la palla accesa... ci spia ma non partecipa!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco, per esempio. io non spendo una lira per il telefono... ho un aifonne vecchio e modello strasuperato e fino a che non muore tengo quello. non spendo per la macchina :carneval: ma questo si sa..
> 
> spendo e spando per scarpe e borse...


Ognuno spende per quel  che gli interessa di più anche io sono poco tecnologica,mi basta quello che ho, quando si rompe si compre il nuovo


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> c'ha la palla accesa... ci spia ma non partecipa!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Poi se ritrova l'addebito sulla MasterCard :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ognuno spende per quel  che gli interessa di più anche io sono poco tecnologica,mi basta quello che ho, quando si rompe si compre il nuovo


io anche.. 

fino a che non mi abbandonano proprio....


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tanto non c'è quindi si approfitta :rotfl:



Leggo.....leggo.....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

Solo per rispetto al forum ed al suo tema principale non apro un treddì per una colletta, e dipenderebbe dalla somma se cambiare totalmente la macchina o il colore. colore? macchina?


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco, per esempio. io non spendo una lira per il telefono... ho un aifonne vecchio e modello strasuperato e fino a che non muore tengo quello. non spendo per la macchina :carneval: ma questo si sa..
> 
> spendo e spando per scarpe e borse...


scarpe e borse.. bah.. potrei ancora capire per vestiti.. ma scarpe e borse proprio.. dal punto di vista estetico gli accessori più irrilevanti che posso immaginare.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggo.....leggo.....


ah eccoti


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> c'ha la palla accesa... ci spia ma non partecipa!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La palla si il cervello è spento.


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Solo per rispetto al forum ed al suo tema principale non apro un treddì per una colletta, e dipenderebbe dalla somma se cambiare totalmente la macchina o il colore. colore? macchina?


ma stai parlando della mia macchina? no scusa... cos'ha che non va la mia susina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

*oscuro*

che si prova a fare il culo ad un coglione?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> scarpe e borse.. bah.. potrei ancora capire per vestiti.. ma scarpe e borse proprio.. dal punto di vista estetico gli accessori più irrilevanti che posso immaginare.


Feather, tesoro bello, un semplice tubino nero senza fronzoli con una scarpa ed una borsa Glam ... Fa la differenza


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> scarpe e borse.. bah.. potrei ancora capire per vestiti.. ma scarpe e borse proprio.. dal punto di vista estetico gli accessori più irrilevanti che posso immaginare.


spendo anche per i vestiti... 

ecco vedi? per me invece sono gli accessori principali. una qualsiasi misè semplice e banale può diventare altro con scarpe e borsa giusti


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Feather, tesoro bello, un semplice tubino nero senza fronzoli con una scarpa ed una borsa Glam ... Fa la differenza


abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa :up:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma stai parlando della mia macchina? no scusa... cos'ha che non va la mia susina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se te la senti vuol dire che qualcosa dentro c'è.


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Feather, tesoro bello, un semplice tubino nero senza fronzoli con una scarpa ed una borsa Glam ... Fa la differenza


Ma neanche per idea!
Dissento violentemente


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma neanche per idea!
> Dissento violentemente


dai addirittura violentemente!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io con scarpe e borsa "giusti" ho valorizzato qualsiasi cosa


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque a parte gli scherzi... OT vestiti..
> 
> guarda che modello fantastico, di Donna Karan:
> 
> View attachment 10565





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bello davvero !!!!!! Raffinato :up:


Che mutande ci abbinereste voi?


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se te la senti vuol dire che qualcosa dentro c'è.



l'hai scritto dopo che ho detto che non spendo per la macchina


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dai addirittura violentemente!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> io con scarpe e borsa "giusti" ho valorizzato qualsiasi cosa


a gusto tuo forse
sarebbe da sentire cosa ne pensa chi ti ha guardato...


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> che si prova a fare il culo ad un coglione?


Soffusa gratificazione.


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che mutande ci abbinereste voi?


nessuna.



scherzo. un perizoma o slip "nude" cioè senza cuciture. la cosa più ORENDA è il filo del tanga che si vede perchè l'abito è attillato..


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma neanche per idea!
> Dissento violentemente


Violentemente nel senso che me dai na capocciata ?   Ora seria: spiega perché dissenti ...


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> a gusto tuo forse
> sarebbe da sentire cosa ne pensa chi ti ha guardato...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vabbè ma mica vestito demmerda e scarpe fighe, vestito semplice e scarpe e borse fighe...:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> l'hai scritto dopo che ho detto che non spendo per la macchina



si si arrampicati. eddai


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> nessuna.
> 
> 
> 
> scherzo. un perizoma o slip "nude" cioè senza cuciture. la cosa più ORENDA è il filo del tanga che si vede perchè l'abito è attillato..


però ho visto certi fili.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:certi perizomi.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:certi culi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> si si arrampicati. eddai


:incazzato: hai scritto colore. e ormai è risaputo, tu non ami il color susina.


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> però ho visto certi fili.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:certi perizomi.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:certi culi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non su di me  io non metto "i fili" che si vedono.... è una roba teribbbile, degna degli zoccoli bianchi.:mexican:


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che mutande ci abbinereste voi?


Queste..?


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> non su di me  io non metto "i fili" che si vedono.... è una roba teribbbile, degna degli zoccoli bianchi.:mexican:



Lunedi.....


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



feather ha detto:


> Queste..?


Queste neanche vanno sfilate...de traverso--


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :incazzato: hai scritto colore. e ormai è risaputo, tu non ami il color susina.


Non gli piacciono nemmeno le susine mi sa


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Soffusa gratificazione.


Sai cosa non ho gradito? non tanto il fatto che litigavate, ma scrivere di falsità nei tuoi confronti e ripetutamente in diversi post è di un' infamità assurda. Ma chiedere scusa non se ne parla. Però, basta saper scrivere in italiano eh, basta questo per sorvolare su qualsiasi bassezza compiuta.


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Queste..?


sono terrificanti, primo quaa specie di pon pon rosa, secondo il "diamante" altezza biscottina, terzo il centrino rosa abbinato al pizzo nero, no no no....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nessuna.
> 
> 
> 
> scherzo. un perizoma o slip "nude" cioè senza cuciture. la cosa più ORENDA è il filo del tanga che si vede perchè l'abito è attillato..


continua...


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Violentemente nel senso che me dai na capocciata ?   Ora seria: spiega perché dissenti ...


Perché sopra un bel fisico ci vuole un bel vestito che faccia risaltare le forme giuste.
La borsa in tutto questo è anzi deleteria e distraente, non serve a un cazzo insomma, quando addirittura non nasconde invece che far risaltare.
Le scarpe hanno il suo perché, ma vengono solo dopo la scelta di un bel vestito.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :incazzato: hai scritto colore. e ormai è risaputo, tu non ami il color susina.



:facepalm:


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono terrificanti, primo quaa specie di pon pon rosa, secondo il "diamante" altezza biscottina, terzo il centrino rosa abbinato al pizzo nero, no no no....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Queste come le vedi?


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Perché sopra un bel fisico ci vuole un bel vestito che faccia risaltare le forme giuste.
> La borsa in tutto questo è anzi deleteria e distraente, non serve a un cazzo insomma, quando addirittura non nasconde invece che far risaltare.
> Le scarpe hanno il suo perché, ma vengono solo dopo la scelta di un bel vestito.



ahh ma vabbè, su questo non ci piove. ma noi non parlavamo di vestiti brutti, parlavamo di vestiti semplici. un tubino nero, un jeans normale con top bianco, cioè scelta dell'abito semplice, accessori particolari.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Queste..?


Feather, di te non avevo nessuna opinione. Da ora ritieniti amico mio. :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Perché sopra un bel fisico ci vuole un bel vestito che faccia risaltare le forme giuste.
> La borsa in tutto questo è anzi deleteria e distraente, non serve a un cazzo insomma, quando addirittura non nasconde invece che far risaltare.
> Le scarpe hanno il suo perché, ma vengono solo dopo la scelta di un bel vestito.


Ma un tubino nero se hai le forme discrete esalta, altroché  La borsa non deve essere ingombrante ma raffinata, le scarpe sicuramente un tacco 12 anzi più


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Queste come le vedi?


ma una via di mezzo no?


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Queste neanche vanno sfilate...de traverso--


A te piacerebbero queste:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

feather abbi il coraggio di ammettere che tu non stai a postare mutande, non sono quelle che guardi, AMMETTILO.


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :facepalm:


sì sì... :blank:


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma una via di mezzo no?
> 
> View attachment 10600


Queste aggiudicate :up:


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Queste aggiudicate :up:


:up:


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> feather abbi il coraggio di ammettere che tu non stai a postare mutande, non sono quelle che guardi, AMMETTILO.


Le mutande da sole non servono a un cazzo no?
È chiaro che, mio malgrado, devo anche buttare l'occhio sul contorno per capire se stanno bene..


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

Per chi vuole praticità e ergonomicità







a chi piacciono i dolci


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Le mutande da sole non servono a un cazzo no?
> È chiaro che, mio malgrado, devo anche buttare l'occhio sul contorno per capire se stanno bene..


Esatto, le mutande da sole non servono ad un cazzo.:condom: Meglio non avrei saputo scriverlo. 

ahahhhahahahahahahahaahahahaahah


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

insomma siamo finiti a parlare di mutande :facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2015)

*ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Esatto, le mutande da sole non servono ad un cazzo.:condom: Meglio non avrei saputo scriverlo.
> 
> ahahhhahahahahahahahaahahahaahah



Ma scopasse una con le mutande non è meglio ogni tanto?


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> insomma siamo finiti a parlare di mutande :facepalm:


Embé, di borse di sicuro no..
Se vuoi anche di vestitini, rossetti, unghie, depilazione, (con moderazione) di tatuaggi


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> insomma siamo finiti a parlare di mutande :facepalm:


Prova ad aprire un 3D sulle mutande e si finirà a parlare di fondi pensionistici


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Embé, di borse di sicuro no..
> Se vuoi anche di vestitini, rossetti, unghie, depilazione, (con moderazione) di tatuaggi


unghie rigorosamente rosse vè?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma scopasse una con le mutande non è meglio ogni tanto?


Tipo il terno all'otto? e quando?


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prova ad aprire un 3D sulle mutande e si finirà a parlare di fondi pensionistici


ah può essere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Embé, di borse di sicuro no..
> Se vuoi anche di vestitini, rossetti, unghie, depilazione, (con moderazione) di tatuaggi


io non ho tatuaggi.. non mi piacciono addosso a me  mi piace vederli negli altri


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> unghie rigorosamente rosse vè?


No, non necessariamente. Dipende dal colore del vestito. 
Può essere una grazione tra il rosa e il rosso. Qualche gradazione d'azzurro o blu
Anche fucsia in certi casi


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> No, non necessariamente. Dipende dal colore del vestito.
> Può essere una grazione tra il rosa e il rosso. Qualche gradazione d'azzurro o blu
> Anche fucsia in certi casi


eh ma se fai il gel o semipermanente mica puoi cambiare colore col vestito...

appunto io le faccio rosse e ciaone


----------



## ivanl (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh ma se fai il gel o semipermanente mica puoi cambiare colore col vestito...
> 
> appunto io le faccio rosse e ciaone


rosse vanno sempre benissimo :kiss:
A parte il verde menta o il rosa barbie, mi piacciono anche colori diversi. Non mi piacciono molto, invece, quelle trasparenti con la righina bianca in fondo...sui piedi poi, non le riesco a guardare


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh ma se fai il gel o semipermanente mica puoi cambiare colore col vestito...
> 
> appunto io le faccio rosse e ciaone


Ma infatti non è una bella idea farle permanenti.. Si fanno, 2 giorni, si tolgono per una settimana e così via.


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> rosse vanno sempre benissimo :kiss:
> A parte il verde menta o il rosa barbie, mi piacciono anche colori diversi. Non mi piacciono molto, invece, quelle trasparenti con la righina bianca in fondo...sui piedi poi, non le riesco a guardare


No infatti, la righina bianca no. 
Trasparente si che fa molto unghia curata.


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> rosse vanno sempre benissimo :kiss:
> A parte il verde menta o il rosa barbie, mi piacciono anche colori diversi. *Non mi piacciono molto, invece, quelle trasparenti con la righina bianca in fondo*...sui piedi poi, non le riesco a guardare


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma infatti non è una bella idea farle permanenti.. Si fanno, 2 giorni, si tolgono per una settimana e così via.


E per questo che i tatuaggi vanno fatti con estrema cautela. Poi è roba che ti rimane tutta la vita. Anche quando avrai 80 anni. 
Io ho una mezza idea di farmene uno. Vediamo.


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

A proposito di mutande...
Mi hanno regalato un paio di cose tipo queste...



Ora...a prescindere dal fatto che non saprei nè quando nè perchè metterle e soprattutto ho la consapevolezza di non potermele permettere...ma qualcuno mi sa dire che senso hanno?!
Quelle che mi hanno regalato c'hanno pure i brillantini...


----------



## ivanl (21 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


intendo quelle fatte di proposito, non le unghie naturali, che vanno benissimo lo stesso. E' una  specie di smalto trasparente con sta riga bianchissima...non so come si chiama.
Alcune lo hanno anche alle unghie dei piedi...brrr..


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A proposito di mutande...
> Mi hanno regalato un paio di cose tipo queste...
> 
> View attachment 10602
> ...


Ma come perché? E che senso hanno..?
Ma alla tua età mi fai queste domande?
Hai provato a chiedere a chi te le ha regalate?...se è un uomo..


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> intendo quelle fatte di proposito, non le unghie naturali, che vanno benissimo lo stesso. E' una  specie di smalto trasparente con sta riga bianchissima...non so come si chiama.
> Alcune lo hanno anche alle unghie dei piedi...brrr..


E' il french!!!
Io l'ho fatto perchè appunto poi si tiene bene con tutti i colori...ma il mio è molto naturale...e tengo le unghie con una linea molto semplice, niente di esagerato, quindi sembro solo in ordine!


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma come perché? E che senso hanno..?
> Ma alla tua età mi fai queste domande?
> Hai provato a chiedere a chi te le ha regalate?...se è un uomo..


No, me le ha regalate una donna! 
Per me non hanno senso...


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, me le ha regalate una donna!
> Per me non hanno senso...


Per me invece ce l'hanno... Eccome


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Per me invece ce l'hanno... Eccome


Vabbè, non riesco a usarle...


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, me le ha regalate una donna!
> Per me non hanno senso...


con sto caldo non ho nemmeno bisogno di accendere il forno.    ti stendo nella teglia col sale e aspetto che ti cuoci al sole


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> con sto caldo non ho nemmeno bisogno di accendere il forno.    ti stendo nella teglia col sale e aspetto che ti cuoci al sole


Sì, ma senza quelle mutande, che io non le metto!!!


----------



## Spot (21 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A proposito di mutande...
> Mi hanno regalato un paio di cose tipo queste...
> 
> View attachment 10602
> ...


Perchè c'è qualcuna che se le potrebbe mettere?
Sono orrbili. Affascinanti nella loro bruttezza, ma orribili.


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Perchè c'è qualcuna che se le potrebbe mettere?
> Sono orrbili. Affascinanti nella loro bruttezza, ma orribili.


Bè una con un bel culo per carità, ci starebbe bene...
Io ho un bel culo, per il mio uomo...


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè una con un bel culo per carità, ci starebbe bene...
> Io ho un bel culo, per il mio uomo...


Intendi dire che il tuo uomo ha gusti strani e atipici in termini di culi?


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Intendi dire che il tuo uomo ha gusti strani e atipici in termini di culi?


Se sta con me ha gusti strani a prescindere, non solo in fatto di culo!


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> intendo quelle fatte di proposito, non le unghie naturali, che vanno benissimo lo stesso. E' una  specie di smalto trasparente con sta riga bianchissima...non so come si chiama.
> Alcune lo hanno anche alle unghie dei piedi...brrr..


french manicure


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> rosse vanno sempre benissimo :kiss:
> A parte il verde menta o il rosa barbie, mi piacciono anche colori diversi. Non mi piacciono molto, invece, quelle trasparenti con la righina bianca in fondo...sui piedi poi, non le riesco a guardare


grazie marito :mexican:

io porto quasi esclusivamente il rosso, cambio tonalità :rotfl: ferrari, ciliegia, corallo...


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma come perché? E che senso hanno..?
> Ma alla tua età mi fai queste domande?
> Hai provato a chiedere a chi te le ha regalate?...se è un uomo..


..ma veramente il senso di queste mutande non lo capisco nemmeno io 

bastava la fascia alta a perizoma, no? quelle alucce non capisco il senso....


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ..ma veramente il senso di queste mutande non lo capisco nemmeno io
> 
> bastava la fascia alta a perizoma, no? quelle alucce non capisco il senso....


Noi femminucce siamo più pratiche...:facepalm:


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Noi femminucce siamo più pratiche...:facepalm:


io non sopporto la biancheria scomoda :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io non sopporto la biancheria scomoda :rotfl::rotfl:


Mutanda bianca ascellare in cotone!?
Brava brava!!!


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mutanda bianca ascellare in cotone!?
> Brava brava!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma no! intendevo che le robe strane che fanno un bell'effetto solo se stai ferma ma appena accenni un movimento ti stringono, strappano, piegano etc nn mi piacciono...


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma no! intendevo che le robe strane che fanno un bell'effetto solo se stai ferma ma appena accenni un movimento ti stringono, strappano, piegano etc nn mi piacciono...


Ma senti, giusto per togliere l'aura porno a quella roba...
Io le ho provate, ho fatto tanto di piegarmi e ho rischiato di tagliarmi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non ti dico dove...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ho chiamato la mia amica e le ho detto che è cretina!!! :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma senti, giusto per togliere l'aura porno a quella roba...
> Io le ho provate, ho fatto tanto di piegarmi e ho rischiato di tagliarmi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non ti dico dove...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ho chiamato la mia amica e le ho detto che è cretina!!! :rotfl:


appunto!! ci sono dei completini che giusto in foto, perchè ti muovi o fai effetto lonza o ti fai male...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> appunto!! ci sono dei completini che giusto in foto, perchè ti muovi o fai effetto lonza o ti fai male...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tutto perchè ai maschi piacciono le robe strane...


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Tutto perchè ai maschi piacciono le robe strane...



Hai ragione...e prima o poi si trovano nei guai senza accorgersene...succede sempre così....


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione...e prima o poi si trovano nei guai senza accorgersene...succede sempre così....


Vuoi provare quelle mutande pure tu!? Così ti inguai sul serio!!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2015)

*no*



Nicka ha detto:


> Vuoi provare quelle mutande pure tu!? Così ti inguai sul serio!!!



Io per inguaiarmi basta che mi siedo su una macchina...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io per inguaiarmi basta che mi siedo su una macchina...:rotfl:


Con quelle mutande ti riuscirebbe difficile in ogni caso!! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Con quelle mutande ti riuscirebbe difficile in ogni caso!! :rotfl:


E vabbè..ma io non ho fisse strane e pericolose.....


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè..ma io non ho fisse strane e pericolose.....


già, tu ti limiti agli zoccoli bianchi da portantino..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè..ma io non ho fisse strane e pericolose.....


Tu...
Io sì...


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> già, tu ti limiti agli zoccoli bianchi da portantino..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



E non solo.


----------



## feather (22 Luglio 2015)

*Consigli per gli aquisti*

Nel 3d dello shopping potrei consigliare questo imperdibile attrezzo!

Da il giusto sostegno a lei consentendo il protrarsi per ore e ore senza affaticare le gambe.



Potrebbe essere un idea per il rapporto anale che JB chiedeva a Minerva, lei ha detto che ci avrebbe pensato. Non so se ha raggiunto una decisione. Nel caso potrebbero lasciare una recensione a quattro mani su Amazon.


----------



## banshee (22 Luglio 2015)

*feather...*

...avrei delle perplessità riguardo lo strumento suindicato.. ma me le tengo per me :carneval:


----------



## feather (22 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...avrei delle perplessità riguardo lo strumento suindicato.. ma me le tengo per me :carneval:


Dici per l'uso principale o per quello suggerito nella recensione?


----------



## banshee (22 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Dici per l'uso principale o per quello suggerito nella recensione?


sul principale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: quello della recensione è geniale!

sul principale perchè non vedo la comodità per la donna...


----------



## feather (22 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sul principale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: quello della recensione è geniale!
> 
> sul principale perchè non vedo la comodità per la donna...


Beh.. ti tiene all'altezza ottimale. Metti non hai un tavolo ad altezza pisello... Inoltre il dondolio può essere apprezzato da molte.


----------



## Nicka (22 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Nel 3d dello shopping potrei consigliare questo imperdibile attrezzo!
> 
> Da il giusto sostegno a lei consentendo il protrarsi per ore e ore senza affaticare le gambe.
> 
> ...


Per ore e ore????
Sei ottimista forte!!!


----------



## banshee (22 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per ore e ore????
> Sei ottimista forte!!!


ma non è meglio alla vecchia maniera?


----------



## Nicka (22 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma non è meglio alla vecchia maniera?


Ma ti dirò...io proverei pure...ma ho il dubbio che la sensazione cotechino sia maggiore del piacere...sicché...


----------



## feather (22 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma non è meglio alla vecchia maniera?


Non sei moderna. 
Già non fai i pompini ai frontmen, e adesso pure rifiuti le modernità... ld:


----------



## banshee (22 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ti dirò...io proverei pure...ma ho il dubbio che la sensazione cotechino sia maggiore del piacere...sicché...


eh esatto....


----------



## banshee (22 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non sei moderna.
> Già non fai i pompini ai frontmen, e adesso pure rifiuti le modernità... ld:


sono antichissima  credo che madre natura ci abbia fornito tutti gli strumenti per fare tutto senza coadiuvanti di alcun tipo


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

*Feather...*

questo è lo chignon, o almeno io lo faccio così:


----------



## feather (24 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> questo è lo chignon, o almeno io lo faccio così:


Non mi piace. Ma una bella coda invece?


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> questo è lo chignon, o almeno io lo faccio così:
> 
> View attachment 10609


io lo porto alto e spettinato.
così se se ne scende qualche ciocca è voluto! :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

Dipende dal lavoro. Mia figlia lavora negli uffici di una multinazionale del lusso, le commesse devono essere sempre composte, hanno un'indennità parrucchiere apposta. Una riccia aveva problemi.
Matti.


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non mi piace. Ma una bella coda invece?



la coda alta me la faccio nel tempo libero... al lavoro sto così d'estate (caldo ) e sciolti lisci d'inverno..


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io lo porto alto e spettinato.
> così se se ne scende qualche ciocca è voluto! :mexican:


io ce li ho lunghi scalati poco, quindi devo tirarli che le ciocche che escono sono troppo lunghe


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal lavoro. Mia figlia lavora negli uffici di una multinazionale del lusso, le commesse devono essere sempre composte, hanno un'indennità parrucchiere apposta. Una riccia aveva problemi.
> Matti.


io lavoro negli uffici legali di un'azienda molto grande, quindi capisco molto bene 

però non abbiamo l'indennità parrucchiere  mi farebbe comodo!


----------



## feather (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal lavoro. Mia figlia lavora negli uffici di una multinazionale del lusso, le commesse devono essere sempre composte, hanno un'indennità parrucchiere apposta. Una riccia aveva problemi.
> Matti.


Mi pare giusto, io in una boutique di Louis Vuitton con la commessa punkabbestia non ci entrerei neppure.. Magari con il cane pulcioso dietro il banco.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Mi pare giusto, io in una boutique di Louis Vuitton con la commessa punkabbestia non ci entrerei neppure.. Magari con il cane pulcioso dietro il banco.


cos'hai contro i cani pulciosi dietro il banco?


----------



## feather (24 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cos'hai contro i cani pulciosi dietro il banco?


In realtà mi darebbero fastidio solo le pulci. Il cane non mi dispiacerebbe.


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal lavoro. Mia figlia lavora negli uffici di una multinazionale del lusso, le commesse devono essere sempre composte,* hanno un'indennità parrucchiere apposta.* Una riccia aveva problemi.
> Matti.



beh, però se è addirittura riconosciuta l'indennità allora è una figata!
io sono in un ufficio commerciale un po' provinciale del cazzo  e incontro ogni giorno dei tipacci che vogliono che lo stato la finisca con tutte queste tasse! 
ovviamente c'è un dress code semi-rigido (giacche, camicie, tacchi appunto ecc.) e niente colori strani per i capelli. l'effetto della mia pettinatura odierna è più o meno così (ovviamente questo è più bello):

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...7C_4VWYYc7u5NkicMAsHzQfmMC19NjG3cR6-OH1Y3N7nP


----------



## ivanl (24 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> questo è lo chignon, o almeno io lo faccio così:
> 
> View attachment 10609


e quanto ci metti??


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e quanto ci metti??


vabbè quello della foto è perfetto, era per far capire..

non molto, è sufficiente fare la coda, attorcigli tutti i capelli, poi li rigiri fino a formare il circolo ed inizi a mettere le forcine


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Mi pare giusto, io in una boutique di Louis Vuitton con la commessa punkabbestia non ci entrerei neppure.. Magari con il cane pulcioso dietro il banco.


Hai centrato la multinazionale.


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> beh, però se è addirittura riconosciuta l'indennità allora è una figata!
> io sono in un ufficio commerciale un po' provinciale del cazzo  e incontro ogni giorno dei tipacci che vogliono che lo stato la finisca con tutte queste tasse!
> ovviamente c'è un dress code semi-rigido (giacche, camicie, tacchi appunto ecc.) e niente colori strani per i capelli. l'effetto della mia pettinatura odierna è più o meno così (ovviamente questo è più bello):
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...7C_4VWYYc7u5NkicMAsHzQfmMC19NjG3cR6-OH1Y3N7nP



anche da me, non c'è un dress code rigido ma si richiede un abbigliamento di un certo tipo.

niente colori strani ai capelli e nemmeno alle unghie...

in altri uffici mettono pure le zeppe gialle per dire, ma da me non si "usa".. 

la tua pettinatura è fighissima, quanto ce li hai lunghi??


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai centrato la multinazionale.


stupendo :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> beh, però se è addirittura riconosciuta l'indennità allora è una figata!
> io sono in un ufficio commerciale un po' provinciale del cazzo  e incontro ogni giorno dei tipacci che vogliono che lo stato la finisca con tutte queste tasse!
> ovviamente c'è un dress code semi-rigido (giacche, camicie, tacchi appunto ecc.) e niente colori strani per i capelli. l'effetto della mia pettinatura odierna è più o meno così (ovviamente questo è più bello):
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...7C_4VWYYc7u5NkicMAsHzQfmMC19NjG3cR6-OH1Y3N7nP



L'avevano anche le impiegate. L'hanno tolto quando è arrivata mia figlia. Ne ha usufruito solo una volta. C'è un rimborso entro un tetto, presentando fattura.
Adesso dress code assurdo, per me, niente jeans e senza maniche....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stupendo :carneval::carneval::carneval:



Io in estate vesto Terranova :carneval:


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche da me, non c'è un dress code rigido ma si richiede un abbigliamento di un certo tipo.
> 
> niente colori strani ai capelli e nemmeno alle unghie...
> 
> ...


le zeppe gialle onestamente non le avrei nemmeno mai comprate.
le uniche che indosso sono le TH décolleté, il colore più brioso è il bianco. 
ce li ho molto molto lunghi, poco scalati, diciamo solo sul davanti.
lascio scendere due ciocche vicino alle orecchie come nella foto, lì i capelli sono naturalmente più corti, come quelli all'attaccatura della fronte o dietro al collo. alla fine è lo stesso identico procedimento dello chignon classico, ma dopo il primo giro attorcigli i capelli e poi li rigiri nell'altro senso.
la prima volta vidi un tutorial, ormai ci metto due minuti!


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io in estate vesto Terranova :carneval:


io se potessi vestirei Vuitton per venire in ufficio, ma con il mio stipendio posso permettermi solo di guardare le vetrine :rotfl::rotfl:

ho un paio di borse però


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'avevano anche le impiegate. L'hanno tolto quando è arrivata mia figlia. Ne ha usufruito solo una volta. C'è un rimborso entro un tetto, presentando fattura.
> Adesso dress code assurdo, per me, niente jeans e senza maniche....


so che le multinazionali e i franchising sono molto severi su questi aspetti.
niente jeans lo posso capire, ma senza maniche in che senso?
cioè devono essere sempre smanicate?
es, il mio capo accetta che si possa essere smanicate, ma in quel caso niente gonna o shorts (che comunque devono essere sempre di una lunghezza decorosa). o scopri le braccia o scopri le gambe.


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> le zeppe gialle onestamente non le avrei nemmeno mai comprate.
> le uniche che indosso sono le TH décolleté, il colore più brioso è il bianco.
> ce li ho molto molto lunghi, poco scalati, diciamo solo sul davanti.
> lascio scendere due ciocche vicino alle orecchie come nella foto, lì i capelli sono naturalmente più corti, come quelli all'attaccatura della fronte o dietro al collo. alla fine è lo stesso identico procedimento dello chignon classico, ma dopo il primo giro attorcigli i capelli e poi li rigiri nell'altro senso.
> la prima volta vidi un tutorial, ormai ci metto due minuti!


anche io ho imparato con il tutorial :rotfl: ora sono abbastanza pratica 

io li tiro tutti indietro, anche la ciocca più corta (ho la riga di lato) del "ciuffo/frangia"... altrimenti il ciuffo lo dovrei piastrare..

non accendo la piastra boh da un paio di mesi...:unhappy:


----------



## ivanl (24 Luglio 2015)

ebbasta parlare di capelli, grazie! :incazzato:


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ebbasta parlare di capelli, grazie! :incazzato:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

parliamo di borse? Vuitton magari


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io se potessi vestirei Vuitton per venire in ufficio, ma con il mio stipendio posso permettermi solo di guardare le vetrine :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ho un paio di borse però


I dipendenti hanno sconti :mexican:


----------



## Spot (24 Luglio 2015)

Mi sono coccolata un po' con acquisti totalmente futili 



Il primo è un poster su carta acquerellata che metterò in una cornice a giorno e starà in camera in bella vista.

Inutile dire che non vedo l'ora che mi arrivino.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> so che le multinazionali e i franchising sono molto severi su questi aspetti.
> niente jeans lo posso capire, ma senza maniche in che senso?
> cioè devono essere sempre smanicate?
> es, il mio capo accetta che si possa essere smanicate, ma in quel caso niente gonna o shorts (che comunque devono essere sempre di una lunghezza decorosa). o scopri le braccia o scopri le gambe.


Sempre maniche. Niente ascelle.


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I dipendenti hanno sconti :mexican:


lo so immagino


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche io ho imparato con il tutorial :rotfl: ora sono abbastanza pratica
> 
> io li tiro tutti indietro, anche la ciocca più corta (ho la riga di lato) del "ciuffo/frangia"... altrimenti il ciuffo lo dovrei piastrare..
> 
> non accendo la piastra boh da un paio di mesi...:unhappy:


io li ho più o meno pari e la riga spesso la cambio, quindi niente ciuffo, do solo una piccola ammorbidita appunto sull'attaccatura.
poi sono liscissima per natura, mai usate piastre.
per come sono lisci sono abbastanza voluminosi e poi sono una massa enorme (ogni mese faccio un trattamento tipo insaccato e li taglio di qualche cm ogni tre mesi).
sono abbastanza fortunata coi capelli!


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mi sono coccolata un po' con acquisti totalmente futili
> View attachment 10610
> View attachment 10611
> 
> ...


il poster è meraviglioso, veramente  altro che "inutile", ti darà un colpetto di gioia ogni volta che alzerai lo sguardo in camera..!


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre maniche. Niente ascelle.


ahhh, ok.
vabbè, ma almeno possono indossare una t-shirt?
sempre sempre maniche lunghe uff.


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> beh, però se è addirittura riconosciuta l'indennità allora è una figata!
> io sono in un ufficio commerciale un po' provinciale del cazzo  e incontro ogni giorno dei tipacci che vogliono che lo stato la finisca con tutte queste tasse!
> ovviamente c'è un dress code semi-rigido (giacche, camicie, tacchi appunto ecc.) e niente colori strani per i capelli. l'effetto della mia pettinatura odierna è più o meno così (ovviamente questo è più bello):
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...7C_4VWYYc7u5NkicMAsHzQfmMC19NjG3cR6-OH1Y3N7nP


Marge


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Marge


ahahahah!


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

con i regali come ve la cavate?

io abbastanza bene, di solito ci azzecco, tranne alcuni casi terribili tipo mio padre e mia cugina... ma con loro ormai mi sono arresa, mi faccio fare una lista dei desideri ad ogni ricorrenza :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Marge


Ma stai scherzando è fichissimo


----------



## ivanl (24 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> con i regali come ve la cavate?
> 
> io abbastanza bene, di solito ci azzecco, tranne alcuni casi terribili tipo mio padre e mia cugina... ma con loro ormai mi sono arresa, mi faccio fare una lista dei desideri ad ogni ricorrenza :rotfl:


come a tutto cio' che attiene le relazioni interpersonali anche con i miei familiari, ci pensa mia moglie. Si compra anche i suoi regali da parte mia, a volte (che puo' essere un vantaggio, ma anche uno svantaggio (costoso) a volte )


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> come a tutto cio' che attiene le relazioni interpersonali anche con i miei familiari, ci pensa mia moglie. *Si compra anche i suoi regali da parte mia*, a volte (che puo' essere un vantaggio, ma anche uno svantaggio (costoso) a volte )


quello lo faccio sempre anche io  sempre uomini negati 

ma proprio il pensiero li mette in pensiero :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ahahahah!


beh è vero,ci assomigli


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando è fichissimo


mica voleva essere offensivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica voleva essere offensivo.


ah ecco, che la " COfana" di marge è fatta male


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ahhh, ok.
> vabbè, ma almeno possono indossare una t-shirt?
> sempre sempre maniche lunghe uff.


No. Neanche bermuda e shorts


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Neanche bermuda e shorts


rigidissimi.. ma ci hanno costruito un impero sullo status symbol, per cui non stento a crederci


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> rigidissimi.. ma ci hanno costruito un impero sullo status symbol, per cui non stento a crederci


Sì. Ma sedute in ufficio non le vede nessuno.


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Ma sedute in ufficio non le vede nessuno.


è la stessa cosa, loro sono dipendenti della Maison. 

ho un'amica che lavora negli uffici di Valentino, stessa storia.. meno rigidi ma sempre uno specifico dress code, vietati colori sgargianti, vietate cose strane alle unghie..


----------



## Dalida (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Neanche bermuda e shorts


beh, suppongo che sia il compromesso da accettare per lavorare per un'azienda che è comunque conosciuta in tutto il mondo e che, immagino, avrà un peso specifico nel curriculum.
poi non sempre sono corretti con i propri dipendenti.
conosco un tizio che lavorava come rappresentante per la rubinstein, l'armani e altre.
dopo molti anni di onorato servizio venne trattato piuttosto male dall'azienda, che gli riservò un trattamento umiliante.
però queste cose accadono anche altrove, insomma, mi pare che la questione del jeans e degli shorts sia tutto sommato accettabile.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> beh, suppongo che sia il compromesso da accettare per lavorare per un'azienda che è comunque conosciuta in tutto il mondo e che, immagino, avrà un peso specifico nel curriculum.
> poi non sempre sono corretti con i propri dipendenti.
> conosco un tizio che lavorava come rappresentante per la rubinstein, l'armani e altre.
> dopo molti anni di onorato servizio venne trattato piuttosto male dall'azienda, che gli riservò un trattamento umiliante.
> però queste cose accadono anche altrove, insomma, mi pare che la questione del jeans e degli shorts sia tutto sommato accettabile.


La compensazione è avere un lavoro.

:mexican:


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2015)

un lavoro immagino pagato bene.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> un lavoro immagino pagato bene.


No. Non è in proporzione. Come tutti gli impiegati.


----------



## feather (29 Luglio 2015)

In vista dell'inverno e dei problemi del povero Giorgio, potrei consigliargli questo per la sua collezione autunno-inverno







sono certo che anche la sua compagna spaccafrenuli apprezzerà moltissimo


----------



## banshee (29 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> In vista dell'inverno e dei problemi del povero Giorgio, potrei consigliargli questo per la sua collezione autunno-inverno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..prima di postare certe immagini avresti dovuto aumentare un po' la quantità di emoticon a disposizione.

non riesco a trovare un'espressione degna che sia un misto tra disgusto, compassione per il modello e sconcerto.


----------



## banshee (29 Luglio 2015)

Ok ho trovato l espressione giusta


----------



## perplesso (29 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> In vista dell'inverno e dei problemi del povero Giorgio, potrei consigliargli questo per la sua collezione autunno-inverno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


credo che tu abbia triplicato il desiderio di sperimentazioni lesbiche delle nostre forumiste.

qualcuno dia fuoco a chi si inventa ste robe.


----------



## passante (30 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> credo che tu abbia triplicato il desiderio di sperimentazioni lesbiche delle nostre forumiste.
> 
> qualcuno dia fuoco a chi si inventa ste robe.


guardandola ho capito che in effetti l'omosessualità è una malattia, e che io sono guarito


----------



## Spot (31 Luglio 2015)

Boh, alla fine ho preso The Preacer. Volume 1 deluxe.
3 classici newton a 1,90.
E i primi due della collana di Dylan Dog che sta uscendo con la Gazzetta.

Coccole :inlove:


----------



## Caciottina (31 Luglio 2015)

A proposito di shopping. Ho fatto un giro di siti inglesi per male escorts...certi cessi...ma che cessi. Giuro. Io nn sono una dai gusti difficili. Ma ne avrò visto uno bellino su 200 ma aveva 21 anni...quindi piu di bellino nn mi spingerei 
Che carestia..
Che poi...a che prezzi...tipo un cessissimo indiano con la panza e anelli e collanoni...un misto tra homer simpson un po caffelatte e un coatto romano de tor pignattara...200 pounds l ora...
Non ci siamo.


----------



## Spot (31 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> A proposito di shopping. Ho fatto un giro di siti inglesi per male escorts...certi cessi...ma che cessi. Giuro. Io nn sono una dai gusti difficili. Ma ne avrò visto uno bellino su 200 ma aveva 21 anni...quindi piu di bellino nn mi spingerei
> Che carestia..
> Che poi...a che prezzi...tipo un cessissimo indiano con la panza e anelli e collanoni...un misto tra homer simpson un po caffelatte e un coatto romano de tor pignattara...200 pounds l ora...
> Non ci siamo.


Questo è deludente.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> A proposito di shopping. Ho fatto un giro di siti inglesi per male escorts...certi cessi...ma che cessi. Giuro. Io nn sono una dai gusti difficili. Ma ne avrò visto uno bellino su 200 ma aveva 21 anni...quindi piu di bellino nn mi spingerei
> Che carestia..
> Che poi...a che prezzi...tipo un cessissimo indiano con la panza e anelli e collanoni...un misto tra homer simpson un po caffelatte e un coatto romano de tor pignattara...200 pounds l ora...
> Non ci siamo.


...


----------



## Caciottina (31 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


Che é? Guardavo solo


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> A proposito di shopping. Ho fatto un giro di siti inglesi per male escorts...certi cessi...ma che cessi. Giuro. Io nn sono una dai gusti difficili. Ma ne avrò visto uno bellino su 200 ma aveva 21 anni...quindi piu di bellino nn mi spingerei
> Che carestia..
> Che poi...a che prezzi...tipo un cessissimo indiano con la panza e anelli e collanoni...un misto tra homer simpson un po caffelatte e un coatto romano de tor pignattara...200 pounds l ora...
> Non ci siamo.


Caciottina.      s'è trattenuto pure JB.   arrivace da sola,te prego.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Caciottina.      s'è trattenuto pure JB.   arrivace da sola,te prego.


Non ci arrivo.
È illegale?


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Non ci arrivo.
> È illegale?


no.   te la spiego un'altra volta.   vai a salutare Ingenuo sul Confessionale,è meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Non ci arrivo.
> È illegale?


Gli uomini sono sempre per gli uomini.

E anche per quelli che lavorano con le donne non hanno un target under 30.


----------



## Alessandra (1 Agosto 2015)

*Caciottina*

Il sito per male escort......what...??


Senti. ....appena lui torna dalle ferie,  andiamo a far visita al mio vicino. 
E' giovane, atletico, infoiato e sexy. Ed è gratis. ...
Secondo me regge anche con due insieme. ...


----------



## Caciottina (1 Agosto 2015)

Ma voi state folgorati...
Ma io guardavo solo...
Ma che opinione avete di me?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma voi state folgorati...
> Ma io guardavo solo...
> Ma che opinione avete di me?



Io ti ho spiegato perché li hai trovati orrendi.


----------



## Bender (1 Agosto 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> A proposito di shopping. Ho fatto un giro di siti inglesi per male escorts...certi cessi...ma che cessi. Giuro. Io nn sono una dai gusti difficili. Ma ne avrò visto uno bellino su 200 ma aveva 21 anni...quindi piu di bellino nn mi spingerei
> Che carestia..
> Che poi...a che prezzi...tipo un cessissimo indiano con la panza e anelli e collanoni...un misto tra homer simpson un po caffelatte e un coatto romano de tor pignattara...200 pounds l ora...
> Non ci siamo.


vengo io a londra a farti le coccole


----------



## banshee (1 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Boh, alla fine ho preso The Preacer. Volume 1 deluxe.
> 3 classici newton a 1,90.
> E i primi due della collana di Dylan Dog che sta uscendo con la Gazzetta.
> 
> Coccole :inlove:


Quale collana di DYD? Old Boy?
Io - sempre in tema di shopping - ho completato la collezione della collana normale e proseguo ad acquistarli..347 ultimo uscito


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> vengo io a londra a farti le coccole


le coccole.    io ti passo sopra con la macchina asfaltatrice.

le coccole.   levatemelo da sotto le mani.

le coccole.


----------



## Spot (1 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Quale collana di DYD? Old Boy?
> Io - sempre in tema di shopping - ho completato la collezione della collana normale e proseguo ad acquistarli..347 ultimo uscito


Sposami davvero 
Stanno ripubblicando i primi numeri, con tavole ricolorate ex novo. Si chiama "i colori della paura"
Io adoro Sclavi, ma non ho mai iniziato a collezionare Dylan. Ne approfitto.
Ho dato un'occhiata al piano dell' opera ed è davvero bello


----------



## Caciottina (1 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli uomini sono sempre per gli uomini.
> 
> E anche per quelli che lavorano con le donne non hanno un target under 30.


No bruni. Sono andata per categorie.
Ho digitato: straight/bisexual male escort london.
Allor su 200 anche per la legge dei grandi numeri almeno 5 sarebbero dovuti essere decenti. No. Uno solo ma un mini di 21 anni.
Poi io l ho fatto out of curiosity...nn ho mica pensato di chiamare..haha...


----------



## passante (1 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> le coccole.    io ti passo sopra con la macchina asfaltatrice.
> 
> le coccole.   levatemelo da sotto le mani.
> 
> le coccole.


 ho pensato la stessa cosa, ma era tardi e non volevo infierire...


----------



## banshee (1 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sposami davvero
> Stanno ripubblicando i primi numeri, con tavole ricolorate ex novo. Si chiama "i colori della paura"
> Io adoro Sclavi, ma non ho mai iniziato a collezionare Dylan. Ne approfitto.
> Ho dato un'occhiata al piano dell' opera ed è davvero bello


  faccio una foto poi alla libreria e te la posto :rotfl: ho anche gli speciali , gli Almanacchi della Paura..
E' per questo che ho scelto questo nick, per il n. 78, la Fata del male. Lei si chiama Banshee [emoji173]️


----------



## passante (1 Agosto 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> No bruni. Sono andata per categorie.
> Ho digitato: straight/bisexual male escort london.
> Allor su 200 anche per la legge dei grandi numeri almeno 5 sarebbero dovuti essere decenti. No. Uno solo ma un mini di 21 anni.
> Poi io l ho fatto out of curiosity...nn ho mica pensato di chiamare..haha...


 oh, ma de che?? perché, se fossero stati gay sarebbero stati brutti??? a randellate ti prendo


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> oh, ma de che?? perché, se fossero stati gay sarebbero stati brutti??? a randellate ti prendo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Me fai morì :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> oh, ma de che?? perché, se fossero stati gay sarebbero stati brutti??? a randellate ti prendo


Ma proprio l opposto..sapevo che i gay so sempre boni...perche parliamoci chiaro...siete belli


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Agosto 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma proprio l opposto..sapevo che i gay so sempre boni...perche parliamoci chiaro...siete belli


Salvata in corner


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> oh, ma de che?? perché, se fossero stati gay sarebbero stati brutti??? a randellate ti prendo


Macchè!!! Sti gay sono sempre dei pezzi di fighi che Dio aiutami...
E sono sempre gay!!! 

Vi odio! Tutti!!!


----------



## passante (1 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Me fai morì :rotfl:


eh, ma è lei si arrampica sugli specchi...



caciottina ha detto:


> Ma proprio l opposto..sapevo che i gay so sempre boni...perche parliamoci chiaro...siete belli



sento di qui il rumore delle unghiettine


----------



## Caciottina (1 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> eh, ma è lei si arrampica sugli specchi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma è vero. A lavoro da me è arrivato questo amrricano..24 anni..carne fresca if you know what i mean..
Bellino proprio...

Ovviamente gay..
Ma sai..io farei troppo sesso con un tagazzo gay...lui nn lo farebbe con me. Ma io si. Di brutto proprio...


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma è vero. A lavoro da me è arrivato questo amrricano..24 anni..carne fresca if you know what i mean..
> Bellino proprio...
> 
> Ovviamente gay..
> Ma sai..io farei troppo sesso con un tagazzo gay...lui nn lo farebbe con me. Ma io si. Di brutto proprio...


Caciottì, io c'ho provato...ma spudoratamente proprio.
Me l'ero pure portato in casa quando non c'era nessuno. Buttato sul letto gli sono saltata addosso...
Mi si è spaventato...
Al che gli ho detto "oh, senti...mi metto a pecora e fai finta che sia un uomo...non guardarmi!"
Mi ha risposto "non ce la faccio, c'hai troppo il culo da donna"...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> oh, ma de che?? perché, se fossero stati gay sarebbero stati brutti??? a randellate ti prendo


L'ho detto io. Ci sono i tipi orso  che non credo possano piacere e caciotta.

Poi bisogna vedere i suoi gusti.


----------



## passante (1 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho detto io. Ci sono i tipi orso  che non credo possano piacere e caciotta.
> 
> Poi bisogna vedere i suoi gusti.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho detto io. Ci sono i tipi orso  che non credo possano piacere e caciotta.
> 
> Poi bisogna vedere i suoi gusti.


Tu eri quella che se un uomo ha un filo di pancia non ti piace, vè?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu eri quella che se un uomo ha un filo di pancia non ti piace, vè?


Mai detto. A me piacciono maneggevoli, è un'altra cosa.


----------



## passante (1 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai detto. A me piacciono *maneggevoli*, è un'altra cosa.


ho sentito un numero imprecisato di definizioni, ma questa mi mancava :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai detto. A me piacciono maneggevoli, è un'altra cosa.


Cioè?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai detto. A me piacciono maneggevoli, è un'altra cosa.


Maneggevoli nel senso che li rigiri  come un calzino ?


----------



## Spot (1 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> faccio una foto poi alla libreria e te la posto :rotfl: ho anche gli speciali , gli Almanacchi della Paura..
> E' per questo che ho scelto questo nick, per il n. 78, la Fata del male. Lei si chiama Banshee [emoji173]️


Infatti il nick mi ha sempre incuriosito.
E ti invidio tantissimo. 
La foto la voglio vedere assolutamente.


----------



## banshee (1 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Infatti il nick mi ha sempre incuriosito.
> E ti invidio tantissimo.
> La foto la voglio vedere assolutamente.


Se ti capita leggilo. La storia è struggente.

Te la posto lunedi! ora sono dal mio lui che è sempre un fan dylaniato ma....non troppo [emoji19]


----------



## Bender (1 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Caciottì, io c'ho provato...ma spudoratamente proprio.
> Me l'ero pure portato in casa quando non c'era nessuno. Buttato sul letto gli sono saltata addosso...
> Mi si è spaventato...
> Al che gli ho detto "oh, senti...mi metto a pecora e fai finta che sia un uomo..*.non guardarmi*!"
> Mi ha risposto "non ce la faccio, c'hai troppo il culo da donna"...


un po triste dai, ma poi se sapevi che era gay perchè insistere tanto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maneggevoli nel senso che li rigiri  come un calzino ?


Non troppo alti e non massicci. L'ho detto più volte, il mio ideale è Luigi lo Cascio, Giancarlo Giannini, tipi così.


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> un po triste dai, ma poi se sapevi che era gay perchè insistere tanto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perché io sono etero!!!!


----------



## Bender (1 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perché io sono etero!!!!


ho capito ma lui no:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
comunque avresti potuto spaventare anche degli etero facendo così


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non troppo alti e non massicci. L'ho detto più volte, il mio ideale è Luigi lo Cascio, Giancarlo Giannini, tipi così.


Senza panza.


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho capito ma lui no:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> comunque avresti potuto spaventare anche degli etero facendo così


Prossima volta ti sbatto su un letto... 



Spoiler



MUOIOOOOOO!!! PERPLY BANNAMI, CAZZO!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prossima volta ti sbatto su un letto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


te nel sale te cuocio.     con contorno di peperoni.


----------



## Bender (1 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prossima volta ti sbatto su un letto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prossima volta potrei essere cambiatoche più passa il tempo più è difficile,sto pensando di tornare a dare un occhiata su badoo


----------



## sienne (1 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senza panza.



Dipende quanta.


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> te nel sale te cuocio.     con contorno di peperoni.




Mi raccomando togli la pelle ai peperoni che se no sono indigesti!!!


----------



## feather (1 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prossima volta ti sbatto su un letto...


Guarda che se poi Bender dice di si ti tocca andare fino in fondo eh..
O meglio, tocca a lui..


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> prossima volta potrei essere cambiatoche più passa il tempo più è difficile,sto pensando di tornare a dare un occhiata su badoo


Aiuto!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senza panza.


A parte che mi disgusta più la mia. Giannini è qualche decennio che ha la pancia, è rientrato dall'Isola dell'insolito destino.


----------



## banshee (1 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che mi disgusta più la mia. Giannini è qualche decennio che ha la pancia, è rientrato dall'Isola dell'insolito destino.


Bellissimo anche il padre nel primo :up:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Bellissimo anche il padre nel primo :up:


Io parlavo del padre  ma anche Adriano ha il suo perché  (soprattutto la voce) anche se un po' palestrato.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che mi disgusta più la mia. Giannini è qualche decennio che ha la pancia, è rientrato dall'Isola dell'insolito destino.


Vabbè ma l'età che avanza è altro discorrere.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Dipende quanta.


Bonjour, je m'appelle Joey Blow.


----------



## banshee (1 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlavo del padre  ma anche Adriano ha il suo perché  (soprattutto la voce) anche se un po' palestrato.


Ah avevo capito il figlio  perchè avevo letto senza pancia :rotfl:
Meglio il padre comunque :up: con pancia, con le rughe, come ve pare ma lo preferisco tutta la vita


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ah avevo capito il figlio  perchè avevo letto senza pancia :rotfl:
> Meglio il padre comunque :up: con pancia, con le rughe, come ve pare ma lo preferisco tutta la vita


Anche io avevo pensato al figlio


----------



## sienne (1 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bonjour, je m'appelle Joey Blow.



Quel honneur! Finalement!!! 

Moi, je suis Sienne ... en pleine forme!




OK ... torniamo a sognare ...


----------



## Flavia (1 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bonjour, je m'appelle Joey Blow.


ma quale dolce segreto
nasconde questo pancino
così arrotondato?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

Per Spotless: dal 1 al 343


----------



## Spot (7 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Per Spotless: dal 1 al 343
> View attachment 10638


E'.

Davvero.

Bellissima.


Complimenti :inlove:


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E'.
> 
> Davvero.
> 
> ...


grazie mille 

ho finito lo spazio come puoi notare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: i prossimi non so dove metterli


----------

